# Siim123's lowrider model cars.



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello!
I've been building model cars for a while and my favorites are lowriders.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

First one is 1964 Chevy Impala SS. I'll give some work in progress pictures and then completed pictures:










































































































































Second one is 1978 Chevy El Camino. It's still work in progress. That chromed engine bay was made with bare metal foil, but I removed it because it looked ugly and I will paint it with chrome paint.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Handpainted whitewalls, they need some work!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

All my model cars together:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAM BRO I LIKE ALL THEM NICE WORK AND WELCOME TO (LIL)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice and clean... welcome


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED LO-LO'S BRO!! VERY CLEAN BUILDS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

firme lowriders....welcome to lil!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 19 2008, 09:45 AM~12200842
> *DAM BRO I LIKE ALL THEM NICE WORK AND WELCOME TO (LIL)
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Really nice work man!  Welcome to LIL!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank's everyone!  ! Wow... I didnt expect that kind of feedback! I have posted these model cars in many forums, but almost nobody has been interested in my model cars in these forums!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 19 2008, 12:14 PM~12201122
> *Thank's everyone!  ! Wow... I didnt expect that kind of feedback! I have posted these model cars in many forums, but almost nobody has been interested in my model cars in these forums!
> *



Well...we're interested in here man! Because that is a very clean 64 Impala that you have there. Nice job!  Looking forward to seeing more of your work! Keep it up!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do you ever buy other wheels , pegasus 1109s or 1113's look badass on LOLO's


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dang that some clean work you got , welcome to lil . your rides are looking very promising .


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 19 2008, 08:20 PM~12201170
> *do you ever buy other wheels , pegasus 1109s or 1113's look badass on LOLO's
> *


Havent done it yet! But I think that when I put some Tamiya Smoke paint between Revell's spokes, then they will look very nice!

Well, you all gave me so many inspiration, that I gotta continue building :biggrin: ! But right now I'm waiting for my Alclad Chrome paint, which i ordered some time ago, but it's out of stock and I have to wait for a while.

But unfortunately I cant afford lowrider model cars often, because I have to order them from USA, and in there are prices higher for Estonian. And I'm not some rich dude, so I can afford 1-2 model cars per year.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Fuckin clean werk homie! pm me ur address i'll send u sumthin homie!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

damn alot of noobs this week.... at least they make clean builds.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet builds homie Welcome to LIL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I also have thinked out some names for my model cars, because I've seen that lowriders have names too.
I think they are good, but what do you think? 
El Camino is "Red Hustler" and Impala is "Blue Sunday".

I'm beginner at lowrider culture, so dont laugh :biggrin: .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 19 2008, 12:22 PM~12201667
> *I also have thinked out some names for my model cars, because I've seen that lowriders have names too.
> I think they are good, but what do you think?
> El Camino is "Red Hustler" and Impala is "Blue Sunday".
> ...


hell yha good name i cant lie im jelus, of just the names them selves i cnat ever think of any name for mine . :thumbsup: blue sunday is bad ass.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2 i like red hustler!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK....... LIKE THE IMPALA


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Found some old pictures! I hope you like them!  
I hope it will be nice weather someday, then I will make some better pictures outside  !

Blue sunday:


























































Red Hustler:

























I wanted to make frame look chromed(I was using Bare Metal Foil), but it didnt come out great, so I will try to paint with chrome paint









It was about then, when I just got Red Hustler :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice Rides Yo!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn clean looking builds..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE PAINT JOBS HOMIE


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

very nice homie, keep it up


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE WORK SLIM! Keep up the good work..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome, and nice builds...keep them coming!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Have found another pictures, but this time it isnt about lowrider. It's 49 Mercury Custom Coupe. It was second model car in my life. First one was 64 Impala, which is VERY-VERY bad looking and you can see it in last picture. I think everybody's first model car dont look very good.

































































Thank's for watching  ! If i find more pictures, i will post them!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i love the pillows in that merc! whatd you use to make them. and your paint jobs ar awsomely shiny!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 20 2008, 08:14 PM~12210596
> *i love the pillows in that merc! whatd you use to make them. and your paint jobs ar awsomely shiny!
> *


I just cut out some fake-leather pieces from my old wallet, and wrapped around eachother :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

the ridez look good..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wow i wish i was as good as you when i started building 

well welcome to lay it low ,and i hope to see more of your builds


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

X2


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice paint job homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what clear coat do you use? Lookin Good!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got somethin going your way


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 20 2008, 06:24 PM~12214261
> *what clear coat do you use? Lookin Good!!
> *


x2 uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

For Red Hustler and Blue Sunday I used Zero Paints Clear Coat Laquer, for Mercury and old Impala model car I used Motip clear coat.
Well, I usually paint too thick clear coat(so then will come "orange peel") with my airbrush, but to get that shine, I use many polishing products(Micromesh's and Micro Gloss)


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie keep it up.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SMOOTH PAINT JOBS HOMIE! VERY NICE


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've found my first project, which I made few years ago when I was beginner. You can see that it's VERY bad-looking.
Right now i put ALL parts into brake fluid to remove paint, so I can start to rebuild this car.
These are some very old pictures, but i hope it's ok.


































And you can compare old with new :biggrin: :


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good evening Homies!

Just came from countryside, I got big air compressor(with 200L tank) there and I used it to paint some seats with airbrush, they still need to dry for a while:

Before:








After:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

What do you homies think?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Im sorry homies, wrong link  . I dont know how to edit previous post!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

What up?

I was bored and I tested out my new pinstripe tape on Hustla's tonneau cover, nothin special. But I wont do those flames, I will make somthing special   
(And btw, how can I edit my posts? My friend can, he has some edit button in this forum, but I dont have it anywhere  )



















And Merry Christmas homies!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good homie like the new interior gotta love the peanut butter guts. and to edit a post look on one of your post and next to where u can quote it u will see where it says edit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some fancy pictures I made at the moment :biggrin: . Only wanted to show to my friend, but I think yo are OK when I put them here too :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

you got some nice work here, hope to see more


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

really nice job homie dat paint is super wet look :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some little progress with Hustla' :biggrin: . Instead of chrome I added some paint on details!










And some another fancy pictures  :biggrin: .
Sorry, I just like to take some pic's, tell me if I put too many pic's.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Could anyone show som pictures about Alclad Chrome(I mean when you have used it, result i mean).
I have bought it long time ago, but its fuckin cold outside right now, so I havent tried it out yet, also all my projects are waiting because of cold weather. 
So maybe you can show me some pictures, when you have used it and say some tips and stuff   

Thanks.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

a while ago i made something with alclad


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 8 2009, 10:47 PM~12644031
> *a while ago i made something with alclad
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one homie!  

Does this paint stay on model car well? Someone told me that this paint comes off easily, but someone sayd that it stays on model car very good.
(i hope you understand what I mean, my english is not very good  )


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

alclad is only for static modell cars, if you dont touch it often it stays very well. you could not use it for rc cars or so ...

where do you come from where is estonia?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 8 2009, 10:54 PM~12644083
> *alclad is only for static modell cars, if you dont touch it often it stays very well. you could not use it for rc cars or so ...
> 
> where do you come from where is estonia?
> *


That little thingy under Finland and left to Russia. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

very cool like to see people from other countrys than usa here in lil


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

But any tips about Alclad? For example things to avoid?
I have looked for info, but more is better  . Less change to mess up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 8 2009, 04:05 PM~12644151
> *But any tips about Alclad? For example things to avoid?
> I have looked for info, but more is better  . Less change to mess up.
> *


TO ME NOT WORTH THE MONEY AND THE EFFORT ! 1 YOU TOUCH IT OR IT WIPES THE SHINE OFF AND YOU CAN'T CLEAR TO PROTECT IT !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

if you have the chance for a chrome plater then use this. alclad chrom is never never never EVER so shiny as plated chrome :angry: 

in germany platers are very expensive....damn..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I only want to use it on some parts I dont have to touch in future, for example some engine parts and some undercarriage parts.
I try to use BMF mostly, but some parts have difficult shape.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

CLEAN BUILDS - love the setup on the elco :yes:

cant wait to see some more rides come outta your shop :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

estonia :biggrin: have you ever seen encino man they found a caveman and said he was from estonia


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: Yea
Estonians arent so dumb, but we are poor(we are having little economic crisis) and our government sucks :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 9 2009, 08:03 AM~12651115
> *:biggrin: Yea
> Estonians arent so dumb, but we are poor(we are having little economic crisis) and our government sucks :biggrin:
> *


LOL...sure you dont live in U.S.A.?Nice rides by the way ...keep em coming!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 9 2009, 10:08 AM~12651282
> *LOL...sure you dont live in U.S.A.?Nice rides by the way ...keep em coming!!
> *


X2.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 9 2009, 04:08 PM~12651282
> *LOL...sure you dont live in U.S.A.?*


Why do you ask that? Dont believe me? :biggrin:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

POST PICS SIIM123 OF YOUR NEIBORHOOD


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Jan 10 2009, 05:41 AM~12657689_@~
> *POST PICS SIIM123 OF YOUR NEIBORHOOD
> *


Why?


Some pic of that Impala rebuild to show how noob I was few years ago when I made this model car :angry: . Tried to peel the paint off from body with knife when I took it out from brake fluid(I was young and fool then, plz dont be mad :biggrin: )








Right now I try to repair(is it right word? my English is not very good) the body with Tamiya putty, passenger side is almost getting in shape.


And some news, which are maybe bad news for you:
I will complete these work in progress model cars which you can see in this topic and then Im done with this hobby, no more model cars from me. 
Sorry homies, Im done with this hobby  .


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 9 2009, 10:03 AM~12651456
> *Why do you ask that? Dont believe me? :biggrin:
> *


NOOO...LOL...I was referreing to the "economic problems".We (Americans) are screwed right now.I was just joking around saying maybe you and we are the same.DONT STOP BUILDING!!!Why are you stopping?You are doing good.Hell...I suck but I keep doing it cause its fun.If its money....I can see your point.But keep going if you can.Once again...I didnt mean any harm.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 14 2009, 06:14 PM~12700923
> *NOOO...LOL...I was referreing to the "economic problems".We (Americans) are screwed right now.I was just joking around saying maybe you and we are the same.DONT STOP BUILDING!!!Why are you stopping?You are doing good.Hell...I suck but I keep doing it cause its fun.If its money....I can see your point.But keep going if you can.Once again...I didnt mean any harm.
> *


Yea I know you didnt mean anything bad   
That economic problem is almost everywhere right now. We(estonians) are not actually in very bad situation, but our government just think's how to get more money and more expensive cars(They take all the money from.... "state budget"(my computer dictionary told this word), they dont care that our country hasnt got much money :angry: ), MO-FO's shoulda do their job, not just watch around :angry: .

But non-offtopic: Yea, its in money some way, and I told everyone that after building "Blue Sunday" I should stop spending money on model car's, but somehow I got El Camino from Ebay....... :biggrin: .

I got some work in progress model cars still, so I keep this topic updated until I have some model cars  .
And I also will do some paintjobs for other people, I will show some of them too when I get some customers, right now I have one customer who is looking for paints and other customer who will get his model car soon


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 14 2009, 11:45 AM~12701099
> *Yea I know you didnt mean anything bad
> That economic problem is almost everywhere right now. We(estonians) are not actually in very bad situation, but our government just think's how to get more money and more expensive cars(They take all the money from.... "state budget"(my computer dictionary told this word), they dont care that our country hasnt got much money :angry: ), MO-FO's shoulda do their job, not just watch around :angry: .
> 
> ...


I understand the economic crunch.I still buy stuff when Im broke....LOL.I just hope you keep going.Hopefully things will get better for us all.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 8 2009, 01:52 PM~12644073
> *Nice one homie!
> 
> Does this paint stay on model car well? Someone told me that this paint comes off easily, but someone sayd that it stays on model car very good.
> ...



paint your parts flat black instead of gloss black. follow with some clear which will give you a better shine. and then throw allclad over it. and yes it does come off very easy if you hande the part too much but if not it stays on good.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 14 2009, 06:50 PM~12701140
> *I understand the economic crunch.I still buy stuff when Im broke....LOL.I just hope you keep going.Hopefully things will get better for us all.
> *


It's not that Im too poor, its just that im almost 17 years old(yea I know, some people doesnt believe that Im so young :biggrin: ) and I should save money because starting my own life is not very far...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

you are right starting off and thinking of the future is hard, that does not mean that you have to quit. you do good work :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

What up homies!  
Some new pictures  

Impalas passenger side is almost ready:








Started with engine too(I know it doesnt look very good, but it was so messed up and its difficult to rebuild that engine)











Some progress with Alclad on El Camino:
First parts I painted a week ago, i quite messed them up because my Airbrush's nozzle broke.









































Then I fixed that nozzle and masked frame out of undercarriage:

















And today i painted frame with alclad(dont look that exhaust, I will paint it with tamiya paint marker)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Homies, I got some great news  
Red Hustler IS READY!
Only thing I dont like is that space between back bumper and body.

EDIT: DAMN, i forgot the knock-offs, gonna put them on later :rofl: :rofl: 

So let me know what you all think


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good lil homie


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

I likey


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

good job


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

here homie i know it's not all that good


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW, THANKS HOMIE :cheesy: 
And thanks to others for comments :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good slim :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 25 2009, 11:40 PM~12809991
> *looks good SLIM :thumbsup:
> *


I want to ask something.
Is it same word like "homie" or "fella" or something or is it just that people read my name wrong? :biggrin: 
If it's about reading wrong then my name is SIIM(its also my real name) not SLIM :biggrin: :biggrin:  
If its not about it, then my bad, my English not the best so I dont know some words :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 25 2009, 02:48 PM~12810042
> *I want to ask something.
> Is it same word like "homie" or "fella" or something or is it just that people read my name wrong? :biggrin:
> If it's about reading wrong then my name is SIIM(its also my real name) not SLIM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


it looks like a l homie it's not a big deal


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Havent seen sunshine here in Estonia for a long time, so I took some pictures :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

man i wish those wheels would have made it


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2009, 11:42 AM~12865377
> *man i wish those wheels would have made it
> *


Yea, same here   . That El Camino doesnt look so good with stock spoke rims and without whitewalls


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wasnt saying that 


car looks good


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 31 2009, 02:35 AM~12865366
> *Havent seen sunshine here in Estonia for a long time, so I took some pictures  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint . What did you use? :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 31 2009, 12:01 PM~12865407
> *Nice paint . What did you use? :thumbsup:
> *


Zero Paints!  

http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1050

http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1633

http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1630
(I used Fine metallic base)

http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1440


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2009, 11:56 AM~12865397
> *wasnt saying that
> car looks good
> *


Yea I know you wasnt, but in my opinion this car needs some whitewalls. But I should get my decal sheet soon, so I could make some whitewall decals :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 25 2009, 05:48 PM~12810042
> *I want to ask something.
> Is it same word like "homie" or "fella" or something or is it just that people read my name wrong? :biggrin:
> If it's about reading wrong then my name is SIIM(its also my real name) not SLIM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


shit sorry bout that homie.i just read your name wrong.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro!! That elky looks sick! Turned out great.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 1 2009, 07:27 AM~12871279
> *shit sorry bout that homie.i just read your name wrong.
> *


Its ok, I just thought that maybe "slim" is same word like "homie" or "friend" or something :biggrin:

And some pictures:
Impala will gonna be in 3-wheel motion  (DONT LOOK THOSE WHEELS, I WAS JUST TESTING)








Fixing the body is almost ready


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Before:









After  . Has only some tiny holes and scratches but its almost ready. Dont look that primer, I sprayed it on only for finding some mistakes :

















Window trims are basically my own-made, I scratched most them out from body, because there was almost nothing left


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

rad !!!! lmao


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Homies!  
Could someone help me!
I would like to have nice design on rooftop, but Im not so good with photoshop and I dont have talent in design. Maybe someone could make a nice design with photoshop? 

This is the picture I used(Blue Sunday's picture):










And some of my ideas but I think they dont look very good:


















I want to do it just like stilldownivlife made: decal patterns and candy blue coat.



> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 11:15 PM~12644223
> *76 caprice i shaved the skirts off and trim ect
> coulnt believe the paint didnt come out a little more drastic but :dunno:
> here is before candy
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the second one would look good homie, just use different shades of blue and it would look bad ass


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie, tomorrow I maybe test some patterns

Got some candy base on:

























Trunk looks still bad, got lotta work to do before it will look good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2009, 11:28 PM~12899337
> *the second one would look good homie, just use different shades of blue and it would look bad ass
> *


x2 ! 


take your time and and try to lay out your tape work as even as possible ! taking your time will give y ou a better end result !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie! 
I chose second one and changed only one part.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried to scratchbuil a airfilter like this:
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...a/photo_11.html










































But it didnt come out so good, right now I try to fix it.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb thats alot of work on that air filter bro i have done small stuff like that so i know what a pain it can be your doing a great job keep it up...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin: 
Im working on it atm, removed dust from filter and repainted it with other paint. And when I get my new BMF I will put new bmf piece on top too.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

there you go.... post up some pics i want to see what it looks like when its done.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some updates:
Chrome paint didnt come out very good because black paint was total crap









































Flocking:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I mean its good , when you whant Paint that one ??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 14 2009, 07:29 PM~13001671
> *I mean its good , when you whant Paint that one ??
> *


Sorry I dont get what you mean? Do you mean body?
If you mean body then I'll paint it maybe in next weekend, but body will gonna be secret before its finished :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning homies  
Got some stuff for 6-4  What you think? ´Im holding PE parts first time in my life, so it will gonna be interestin :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: i need to pick up some photoetch for my 64 project .... the frame looks good brother did you finish the air cleaner??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 17 2009, 11:18 AM~13026242
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: i need to pick up some photoetch for my 64 project .... the frame looks good brother did you finish the air cleaner??
> *


Havent got time for air cleaner, sorry  . Have been busy lately so no progress on 6-4 yet. Today I havent got time either, going to snowboarding whole day.

But I think I put some better pic's for you, if you are going to get one, so you know what to expect  .


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish my back wasnt messed up. my best friend invited me to go snowboarding in Canada but i had to say no cuz of my back :tears: :tears: would of been my first time in canada too..... thanks for the detailed pic i have to pick one of these kits up where did you get the photoetch if you dont mind me asking....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 17 2009, 11:36 AM~13026271
> *LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish my back wasnt messed up. my best friend invited me to go snowboarding in Canada but i had to say no cuz of my back :tears:  :tears: would of been my first time in canada too..... thanks for the detailed pic i have to pick one of these kits up where did you get the photoetch if you dont mind me asking....
> *


I got it from Modelexpress.net. It is actually for AMT kit, but im sure most parts are good for Revell's too.

And about snowboarding: This was first time in my life(well I had been on very rough mountain with snowboard, but after falling very bad I didnt want anymore because it was too hard and scary for beginner like me), at the beginning I was very bad, fell on people and stuff, BUT DAMN, when I got the right feeling in few rides down the hill it was AWESOME.
Here are the pics where I snowboarded, doesnt seem very big mountain on the picture, but for me it was bit scary at the beginning. And its the second biggest snowboard place in Estonia, we dont have big mountains here.
http://www.kuutsemae.ee/est/img/gallery/or...al/49-a6a07.jpg
http://www.kuutsemae.ee/est/img/gallery/or...al/48-e8d57.jpg



Sorry about offtopic, I hope anybody isnt mad.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

bro its all good this is your topic it has info on models in the bigging :biggrin: and thank you for that.... i will check out the site after.. and as for the snowboarding that looks like a nice incline i would love to be out in the snow but i have to wait till im 100%. I dont want to hurt myself more than i already am.... thanks for the pics of the mountain bro they look killer...Now back to modeling :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 17 2009, 11:20 PM~13030163
> *...Now back to modeling :0    :biggrin:
> *


Damn straight :biggrin: 
Got some first experience's with PE and it was interesting, gotta love PE parts  Started with speaker grille.


----------



## J&R (Nov 16, 2008)

great work bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin: 

Made some magazines:









Offtopic: Fuck i want to have Impalas Magazine somewhere, I heard that there is magazine like that but never seen any on Ebay or somewhere. 1000000% impossible to find any here in Estonia, so I have to look in internet.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

where is estonia..>??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

In East-Europe. Under Finland.

Well, about it... 
I found this hobby in internet and I got interested in that. We have no hobby shops here and almost nobody knows model-kit hobby(few have found this hobby in internet too).
And there is no lowriders here, i dont know why, our law's are quite rough, maybe hydraulics are illegal here.... I personally have never seen lowrider before, only on pictures and internet. And I also havent seen 1/1 scale 64 Impala with my own eye, because there is non of them here. But somehow that car is still my dream-car and I dream every day that I will own one of them some day. :biggrin:  

But right now when I'm not able to buy car, I build 1/25 ones :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Siim , a tip ! Polish the Pe parts first !
Then you have a chrome shine finish !

Looks tousand times better !

I use Chromebumper Polish from SONAX !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 18 2009, 06:52 PM~13038600
> *Hey Siim , a tip ! Polish the Pe parts first !
> Then you have a chrome shine finish !
> 
> ...


Hmmm, thats good idea  , I think I should have some polishing stuff somewhere. Does regular car polishing stuff works?
BUT these parts are so little...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

No normal Polish works not so good !
Polish must have some sand effekt !
I use my Drehmel with a soft Polish thing !
Tape the PE parts on a table and use thw drehmel !
Works good !
When you ready use a soft clean cotton piece to make a high shine !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Made a teaser about paintjob. Got lotta work and I have to figure out about paints, dont have perfect paints. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 18 2009, 04:31 PM~13040887
> *Made a teaser about paintjob. Got lotta work and I have to figure out about paints, dont have perfect paints. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> ...


JUST KEEP AT IT ! YOU'LL GET BETTER !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I forgot to say that some of this roof paintjob is printed decal and some is handpainted. Some printed decals went wrong when I put them on, some paint came off from decal and I dont have exacly the same paints to fix. Tomorrow I'll think something out. Right now its quite late(its midnight here right now) and should sleep a bit.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some pics to show how im going. It looks very dirty and paint is rough, but i clean the shit around the patterns out and use some sandpaper very carefully to make it smooth. But what you think? I hope it looks good when I put some candy blue coat on it. In kinda beginner at those pattern paintjobs :biggrin: 
























Edit: I changed pictures, accidently I uploaded small pictures before.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

i like it !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Console. Did some detailed painting too. Take a look which gear it has :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

CALL ME STUPID BUT I THINK YOUR TRANSMISSION IS IN BACK WARDS OR IS IT YOUR PHOTOETCH ON WRONG !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 01:56 AM~13052595
> *CALL  ME   STUPID  BUT  I  THINK  YOUR  TRANSMISSION  IS  IN  BACK  WARDS   OR   IS  IT  YOUR   PHOTOETCH   ON  WRONG !
> *


Photoetch is wrong, my friend noticed it too. And letters/numbers are bit wrong. 1 and 2 gear is right way and other gears are in other way. I hope you get what i mean. This Photoetch is AMT's, things made by AMT MUST BE wrong :biggrin: 
But its so goddamn small piece that noone will notice it when this kit is completed :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Turn the photoetch and you are golden.The gear pattern is correct.PRND21 is appropriate for a three speed.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 20 2009, 07:27 AM~13056010
> *Turn the photoetch and you are golden.The gear pattern is correct.PRND21 is appropriate for a three speed.
> *


But how im gonna do that? Then the shifter goes under dashboard later :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thought that I should make some whitewalls








But as Im too lazy ******* to cut them out with scissors, I made a *******'s Whitewallmaker( :biggrin: ) with scalpel and other thing I dont know how to say in English.

















Need to take a radius:









And make some rounds on the decal sheet:

























And there it is, bit too big, but you get the point.










Gotta love it!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I use that same trick for all my vinyl white walls on large scale lowriders. Works like a charm.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning homies! :biggrin: (well, here is morning right now)
Did some work when I woke up, gotta love weekends, can start with model cars right in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice build so far..comin cruizin with ma 83 Green Lac?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mats36_@Feb 21 2009, 05:21 PM~13067711
> *Nice build so far..comin cruizin with ma 83 Green Lac?
> *


Soon :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I need help  
Im restoring the grille+bumper, but I have no idea how to remove that black paint around the lights and keeping the chrome same time.
Any ideas?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

get a q-tip and dip it in thinner bro.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

heres pics of my grill




























you can barly see it 










GOTTA LOVE PHOTOETCH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Great...... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool! But what you will do with these places:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i added a piece of styrene on those pieces,and painted them black....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got some new wheels from my homie mats36  
Made a lil' try-fit and made pic too  

















I also found some Cragars and tried them on. That gave me idea to build a Ol' School lowrider in future


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOW that black 64 not to bad looking ! alot of Photoetch too ! Hope the finish build is as clean as your pics are ! Good job on t he build and the pics ~


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I forgot to say that its not complete body colour. Suddenly I had to come home(I have compressor in countryside) and thats why it has only 1 coat. It should be dark blue in future.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

CruisinLow -Model Car Club
New layitlow club? :0 :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 23 2009, 01:05 PM~13085053
> *LOW  that  black  64  not  to  bad  looking !  alot of Photoetch  too  !  Hope  the  finish  build  is  as  clean  as  your  pics  are  !  Good  job  on t he  build  and the  pics ~
> *


THEM WHEELS WERE TEMPS!!LOL WHATS GOOD?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 08:14 PM~13085645
> *CruisinLow -Model Car Club
> New layitlow club?  :0 :dunno:
> *


Its just little unofficial club where I hope to get some Estonian lowrider model car builders :biggrin: . But it would be great when users from here would like to join too. Me and my homie mats36 made this club to make lowrider model cars more popular in Estonia. Right now there is only 2 members...
But there are some young builders who are already interested.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool Cool! Good luck I hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Also maybe there is some builders here who would like to join, maybe one Estonian forum, where I post my work and stuff, lets post some foreign works too.


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea, we slowly startin it. Hope to get a big group together some day. If we become the right age, real lowriders too ya know what im sayin


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Made some REALLY hard work with 1/25 keys that I got headache, so I cant think about writing in English right now :420: , so please look pictures and let me know what you think!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOUR HARD WORK LOOKS GOOD !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow bro its looking killer keep up the great work


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some candy blue


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Last update for today  
Interior dry fit(without steering wheel), DAMN i love it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 10:09 PM~13098406
> *THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Siim, your doin a hella nice job on this build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

BAD ASS SLIM GREAT WORK.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Those Key's are Bad Ass....Wow... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice work bro !!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 24 2009, 10:27 PM~13098532
> *Siim, your doin a hella nice job on this build!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks a lot!! Maybe its because this is rebuild of my first model-kit, it has some sentimental value  


and VERY BIG THANKS to others too, nice comments from very good modelers always give me inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Slim,How did ya make those Key's ? When ya get the English let us know...nice detailed work....I'am going keep my eye on your builds.... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2009, 01:17 PM~13105848
> *Slim,How did ya make those Key's ? When ya get the English let us know...nice detailed work....I'am going keep my eye on your builds.... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


It was in 64 Impala's Photoetch detail set. Take a look and you see them left at the bottom  
http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...p/MCG_2073.html

And by the way, my name is Siim not Slim :biggrin:  . Nothing serious, I understand "ii" looks like "li" if you dont look carefully.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 25 2009, 09:02 AM~13106042
> *It was in 64 Impala's Photoetch detail set. Take a look and you see them left at the bottom
> http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...p/MCG_2073.html
> 
> ...


 That's for sharing Siim..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2009, 10:05 AM~13106276
> *That's for sharing Siim..... :biggrin:
> *


 Siim , What kind of glue do ya use for the photo Etch part's ?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2009, 04:08 PM~13106292
> *Siim , What kind of glue do ya use for the photo Etch part's ?
> *


Im using superglue.
I got some very cheap Moment's superglue, its cheap but it works good for me!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

FUUUUUCKKKKK!!!!!
MOTIP'S CLEAR COAT FUCKED MY PINSTRIPES UP :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that sucks bro, i know how you feel, try dong real light coats first just to hold the stripes down then a good heavy coat


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 25 2009, 07:52 AM~13106558
> *FUUUUUCKKKKK!!!!!
> MOTIP'S CLEAR COAT FUCKED MY PINSTRIPES UP :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ...


That looks very familiar...had the same problem last week also with Motip clear..it affected the metallic paint on some areas... I did two mist coats letting it sit and dry for 15 minutes between coats and than a last heavy coat...f-uped my work. :angry: 
I read to spray two light coats and let it sit and dry for 24 hours before doing another mist coat and finally 2 heavy coats. I lokos like the changed the formula because I never had problems like this before.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Im afraid that probably this build is cancelled...
Maybe I build rest of the model car, but Im afraid the body is cancelled...
Too damn hard work with the body and result is fucked...  
Damn im outta mood right now


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 25 2009, 02:22 PM~13108247
> *Im afraid that probably this build is cancelled...
> Maybe I build rest of the model car, but Im afraid the body is cancelled...
> Too damn hard work with the body and result is fucked...
> ...


Don't give up...walk away then come back...and try again...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2009, 08:33 PM~13108358
> *Don't give up...walk away then come back...and try again...
> *


I found that there is way to fix it... Could cover the roof and then lay very light coat blue on that place where the stripes were most terrible. But still it wont look that good how I dreamed  . 
Damn, I was fucking happy how the pinstripes came out when I removed tape, I hoped that this car will be best car I have ever built, but it wont be...
Then I have no other choice, I have to get another 6-4 and try again.

But now I think I should take a break for few days and think what I could to with it.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2009, 07:33 PM~13108358
> *Don't give up...walk away then come back...and try again...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope this works... should spray some primer on tomorrow.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok homies, wish me luck.
Packed some tools into box and going to countryside whole weekend, Ill try to repaint roof and trunk


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck Homes. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 28 2009, 03:58 AM~13136379
> *Ok homies, wish me luck.
> Packed some tools into box and going to countryside whole weekend, Ill try to repaint roof and trunk
> 
> ...


Good luck man! Take your time, prepare and get it done! :thumbsup:


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

How did it go? Got it nicely done?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got home, and with good news  . Ill let it dry few days and polish then

















Well, had a lil bit bad luck, tape took some paint off some places, but I sanded and painted them, thats why some places are bit darker(you wont see it on pic because its gettin dark. Ill make better pics tomorrow)


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good bro! Me too had problems with paint coming of...I used two types of masking tape the blue crepe tape sucks bigtime...the Tamiya style tape works flawless.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 07:05 PM~13144179
> *Looks good bro! Me too had problems with paint coming of...I used two types of masking tape the blue crepe tape sucks bigtime...the Tamiya style tape works flawless.
> *


Yea, I was stupid that I sold Tamiyas tape. I thought that I will end this hobby but still somehow I got new model cars :biggrin: . Gotta get Tamiyas tape some day again.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

paint looks sweet way better then before


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2009, 11:17 AM~13144233
> *Yea, I was stupid that I sold Tamiyas tape. I thought that I will end this hobby but still somehow I got new model cars :biggrin: . Gotta get Tamiyas tape some day again.
> *


they sell a cheaper and just as good as tamiya


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 1 2009, 11:20 AM~13144544
> *they sell a cheaper and just as good as tamiya
> *


True! I got this weird Japanese brand but I'm sure there are way more companies selling that type of tape. Just stay away from that crepe stuff..it needs to be as flat as possible.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tamiya is just like Adidas or Nike. They make lots of different products with quite good quality, but they are way too expensive. 
As I keep sayin: Brand is what you are paying for


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2009, 11:52 AM~13144701
> *Tamiya is just like Adidas or Nike. They make lots of different products with quite good quality, but they are way too expensive.
> As I keep sayin: Brand is what you are paying for
> *


Also true but the advantage is...you know what your buying instead of trying.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bit better pics:

























Thats why I love Micro Gloss  Right side is polished with it after micromesh, left side polished only micromeshs


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2009, 12:22 PM~13144879
> *Bit better pics:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!  Cleared in one time? or did you leave quite some time between coats?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

3-4 layers, half hour between them. Last layer was quite heavy.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx! Good to know, gonna clear my '64 tommorow.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice fix Bro...you did a great job fixin that Mother.... :biggrin: It's hard to do repairs on paint but you pulled it off....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie :biggrin: 

Thanks to others too  , forgot to thank you all before


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some PE work  








Please tell me if I put pictures too often. PE details are just so exciting that I would like to share them with you


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 3 2009, 12:35 PM~13166508
> *Some PE work
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, you post as many pics as you like! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 3 2009, 01:18 PM~13167548
> *Bro, you post as many pics as you like! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 bro!!!!!!! great job on that 64


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot homies :thumbsup: 
Ill hope to start to polish rest of the body tomorrow after school. Ill keep you updated


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 3 2009, 02:38 PM~13167743
> *Thanks a lot homies :thumbsup:
> Ill hope to start to polish rest of  the body tomorrow after school. Ill keep you updated
> *


You gonna sand and polish it tommorow already? Mine still sitting on the heater covered by a plastic box to make the clearcoat cure as fast as possible...gonna sand and polish it on Sunday.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My Zero Paints clear was actually dry in about half hour. :biggrin:

BTW, How did your clear coating go?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 3 2009, 10:39 PM~13173453
> *My Zero Paints clear was actually dry in about half hour. :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, How did your clear coating go?
> *


It went ok but def not the best....at one point the can lost it's pressure so wetcoating it in a proper way wasn't possible anymore. Luckily I covered it heavy enough so there's enough thickness to sand and polish safely.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good!  
Mine has too thin coat I think. Some trunk edges are quite worn because of polishing.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 4 2009, 05:52 AM~13175013
> *Good!
> Mine has too thin coat I think. Some trunk edges are quite worn because of polishing.
> *


I stay away from the edges as much as possible...only on the last run of polishing I'm gonna touch the edges. An annoying efect on my ride is that even though the decals lay as flat as possible almost vulcanised on the surface..putting clear on top makes the edges more visible because of the layer build up...lot's of sanding is needed to give it a mirror shine.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr.Siim at his best  . Still needs some work, but its almost done!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I LIKE THE NEW PAINT WORK ! I WASN'T TO KEIN ON THE LAST 1 BUT THIS 1 HERE IS EASIER TO UNDERSTAND ! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ! AND DON'T STOP TRING ON YOUR PAINT WORK !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 4 2009, 08:07 AM~13175790
> *Mr.Siim at his best  . Still needs some work, but its almost done!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and shiny!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet paint work bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks great slim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies  

Polishing basically completed, some edges are lil bit flat still.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks really good dawg. Great Job.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## --e-e-r-i-k-- (Mar 5, 2009)

Your job is excellent on tha´ Camino.

And Impala´s stripes are fine too!

Keep it goin´  

CreepA


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

alot of work went into that one bro keep it up almost done!! really enjoyed watching this build.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks undercover   



> _Originally posted by -e-e-r-i-k--_@Mar 5 2009, 08:32 AM~13187109
> *Your job is excellent on tha´ Camino.
> 
> And Impala´s stripes are fine too!
> ...


Hey what the hell are you doing in this forum, homie :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Ok peace, thanks for comment.

(Erik is young homie who soon will come to CruisinLow Club and will build his first model lowlow  )



But some more pics, today is one of the VERY RARE days when you can see sun in Estonia, gotta make some pics:

































Shiny rooftop gang  :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Freakin nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!  
At the moment I will finish BMF work and start with PE emblems, Ill keep you updated with pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

PE work  . What you think?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks CNDYBLU  
It looks bit dirty on pic, thats glue. Will repair it with knife carefully later.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That 64 looks killer with the pattern work.Great job with the PE parts.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

You did a good job Siim , the paint looks super glad after sanding and polishing !

Very clean , but you dont clear it again after BMF and PE parts ???


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside+Mar 5 2009, 11:09 PM~13192314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 5 2009, 11:34 PM~13192512
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie  



:roflmao: :roflmao: Found some wannabe pics about me, so you know what kind of skinny whiteboy I am :biggrin: 








Paint is nice programm, you can always draw some Loc's on your real glasses :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

[/quote]
take it easy killer uffin: lol.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: 


Dang I love painting little details with needle


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NICE JOB!! is that cloud wallpaper, on the walls???


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks! 
Yes it is


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just playin with ya homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

need detail !!! looks good ! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13200317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 6 2009, 09:36 AM~13200367
> *X2!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin' tight as a nats ass! The stripes are a nice design touch too!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now Im in deep shit...
I started with CHEVROLET photoetch letters and already placed first,last and middle letter, started with H-letter and suddenly it fell on carpet and cant find it anywhere, because its so little...  . Im not going to sleep until I have found it, because if I dont find it today, I will NEVER find it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

make a pot of coffee bro!! its going to be a long night!! :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

nice detailing


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2009, 11:39 PM~13202752
> *make a pot of coffee bro!! its going to be a long night!!  :biggrin:
> *


Cant walk away from here more than 2m :uhcould bring the letter with me with my socks). Damn its almost midnight and im too sleepy to do this shit(searching).


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

HELL YEAH!  








Never been so happy about something which is smaller than 1mm :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

SAME THING HPPENED TO ME WHEN I WAS DOING THE IMPALA SS 
PIECE ON THE SIDE,ONE OF THE LETTERS FELL.TOOK ME 2 DAYS
AND I FINALLY FOUND THA BIOTCH. :angry:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I accidently found it. It was under desk on carpet where I didnt expect it to be. I looked around my chair and suddenly I saw something shiny under desk.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

MINE WAS ALMOST HALF WAY ACROSS THE ROOM!! :angry:


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 5 2009, 07:59 AM~13188799
> *But some more pics, today is one of the VERY RARE days when you can see sun in Estonia, gotta make some pics:
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know about your hood, but mine has sun almost every day here man :biggrin:
I can say the opposite, VERY RARE cloudy days when lookin your wall in your crib... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: 

ATM im doing some paintwork for one Estonian model collector. He doesnt have airbrush and he only collects 1:43 die cast model cars, but he would like to have a replicia of his real car(91 Caprice) so he asked me to paint his model car. Primed yesterday, painted today. Will put some clear on too some day and do some polishing


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie keep it up


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie!
Right now Im taking a break for few days from my 6-4, have no mood to build it. Doing some other shit few days and hope to get my building-mood back


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

This build used to get better and better, now its gettin uglyer

Engine bay dry fit, nothing looks like chrome...  

















PE Chevrolet is fucked, too much glue and stuff:

















Somehow body is not shiny anymore, looked closer and I see micro-orange peel...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD SIIM123


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies... but in my opinion its not so good... I could do better, but there is ALWAYS lots of bad luck at the end of the building. Ill see what I can do.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 9 2009, 11:48 AM~13224815
> *This build used to get better and better, now its gettin uglyer
> 
> Engine bay dry fit, nothing looks like chrome...
> ...


I think the clear is still curing and it shrinks because of this. Just wait a week or so and you can buff it again.
A nice trick to attach PE parts is to position the parts on a thin strip of low tack tape and then stick clear tape (3M) over it and peel the positioned text carefully from the low tack backing. Put some glue on the back of the text and position it on your model....let it dry and peel away the clear tape.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey thats great idea, have to dry it sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 10 2009, 09:31 AM~13234154
> *Hey thats great idea, have to dry it sometime :thumbsup:
> *


Take your time...Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tried to do something like this in Photoshop
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...e/photo_02.html


But came out really crap :biggrin: 












Some more pictures, made on my crappy studio(first time tryed to make studio, next time when I have more time Ill do better  )


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You got good work goin' on in here.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Glued tha interior together. No steerin' wheel because I'm bit ill and dont want to smell the paint right now, have to get healthy for weekend. Will take a nap for whole day, maybe I build something in evening


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

How ya doin eastside? :wave:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 12 2009, 01:35 PM~13259656
> *How ya doin eastside? :wave:
> *


nOT bAD ..BUT i'AM AT wORK.... :uh:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Headache is fuckin killin me but still did some work with engine:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Look good siim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!

Dry fit:









Need to build lot of lowlows to get this shelf full :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning modelers! :wave: 
Im healthy again, time to build something :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 14 2009, 07:10 AM~13277865
> *Good morning modelers!  :wave:
> Im healthy again, time to build something :biggrin:
> *


Good morning Bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 14 2009, 04:10 AM~13277865
> *Good morning modelers!  :wave:
> Im healthy again, time to build something :biggrin:
> *


the 64 is coming along pretty good :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey homies, need some help:
Im want to build good trunk setup, I looked into Minidreams school of modeling (page 12) where he showed how to build detailed scale hydro setup and I looked some 1:1 cars trunk pictures, but still too confused to build because I dont know about these systems.
Maybe anyone has built detailed hydro setup into Revell's 64 Impala, show me some pics please!

Here are pictures of pumps, maybe someone can give any ideas what I should do:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

No ideas... Well I found this picture and I think Ill build like this one, but I dont know how to build these parts:




















And some progress
Trunk floor foiled









Detailed the batteries with some bmf and paint










Im bit sleepy, sorry if you dont understand my bad English


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My idea, let me know what you think because I want to be sure that I made it right, Im no professional at hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

looks good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro?  

Just completed trunk setup. Let me know what you think!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 17 2009, 06:31 AM~13302988
> *Thanks bro?
> 
> Just completed trunk setup. Let me know what you think!
> ...


Nice details


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

It look's clean ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro.. nice work for a first timer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh , this is a Red Line Set up ! 

Looks good , but next Time please use Chrome or Gold Hardlines !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea I know , I didnt have any other hardline at the moment.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

STILL LOOKS BADASS!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice work on the set up :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i like da details, good work


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie  

Did some dry fit, let me know what ya think :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 18 2009, 09:19 AM~13313507
> *Thanks homie
> 
> Did some dry fit, let me know what ya think :biggrin:
> ...


 Nice Three wheel... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning homies! :wave: 
Some little updates!  











Some details of rear axle are missing because the are way too bad contition to fix them.









Finally got steering wheel finished:









Did some hydraulics shit on for front wheels:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie! :biggrin: 
Have lot to do but I think this ride should be finished soon


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good ...I like the color.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro..nice work goin into this ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That ride is lookin sick homie!!!! Real good job dawg!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro :biggrin: , I'm kinda tired of this piece of shit, but at least its coming out quite good. 
Having some plans to build another 6-4, but I will put LOT of money in it, want to build very detailed 6-4 :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Customer's 91 Caprice is gettin shiny!  


















Not much of a shine on this picture but I couldnt resist to post it here :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 that paint looks amazing bro!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie!  Polishing is not finished yet but it looks good already  I only do/did painting and polishing and bmf work, this model car is not mine.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 20 2009, 05:37 AM~13334622
> *:0  :0  :0 that paint looks amazing bro!!!!!
> *


It's looking very nice..Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks eastside!  


Crappy air filter I made, looks like piece of shit but I dont want to build it again, too damn hard to cut those oval pieces outta magnet card, gotta buy some styrene sheet next time :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 26 2009, 03:50 PM~13397497
> *Thanks eastside!
> Crappy air filter I made, looks like piece of shit but I dont want to build it again, too damn hard to cut those oval pieces outta magnet card, gotta buy some styrene sheet next time  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



At least you put the time and effort into doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well... yeah :biggrin: , whole engine of this is big problem, as you can see the white piece on front of the engine block is broken and I dont know how to restore it, have no idea how to make those pulleys or something, belt is not problem but I need to figure out how to make pulleys


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 26 2009, 02:52 PM~13397517
> *At least you put the time and effort into doing it. :thumbsup:
> *


Werd  It's comin' along great!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 26 2009, 04:12 PM~13397724
> *Well... yeah :biggrin: , whole engine of this is big problem, as you can see the white piece on front of the engine block is broken and I dont know how to restore it, have no idea how to make those pulleys or something, belt is not problem but I need to figure out how to make pulleys
> *


Aftermarket Billet pulleys from Scale Dreams. 
Painters Tape for the pulley cut down to size.
Black magic marker


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13398077
> *Aftermarket Billet pulleys from Scale Dreams.
> Painters Tape for the pulley cut down to size.
> Black magic marker
> *


My money is limited right now, so I have to build them myself :biggrin: !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 20 2009, 02:33 AM~13334615
> *Good morning :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint work on that caprice :cheesy: 

now you dont need a mirror in your bathroom anymore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 20 2009, 02:41 AM~13334626
> *Thanks homie!  Polishing is not finished yet but it looks good already   I only do/did painting and polishing and bmf work, this model car is not mine.
> *


kinda off topic but is there any lowriders or shows in Estonia just curious?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak+Mar 27 2009, 10:32 PM~13408828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, but we have no lowriders here  .We dont even have much American cars here, only place where you can see them is American Beauty Car Show every summer where all who have some American cars in garage will bring them out.
And I heard that some years ago in that show there was one 64 Impala lowrider but it wasnt from Estonia, that was from Finland, too bad I wasnt there. :uh: 

Im not so sure but I think that me and homie mats36(he has some topic of his builds too) are only ones here in Estonia who like lowriders and who know about lowrider culture. Everybody else like some stupid ricers here  .


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Engine bay is ready, only generator is missing.
Im not happy at all with result, I failed using Alclad Chrome(bad black base)









Grille:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Another dry fit, seems like this model car wont come out good, but im not sad because I used this one to test out new tricks so next project should be something much better


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a bro, your work and builds are coming along nice , i remember when you first came to site . you have improved alot , just keep doing it , it will get easier and better , youll see .........


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well yeah  . Its just kinda difficult to restore this model car, EVERY part is fucked up and I have done my best to make this one look better


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 1 2009, 02:42 PM~13454536
> *Well yeah  . Its just kinda difficult to restore this model car, EVERY part is fucked up and I have done  my best to make this one look better
> *


Looks real nice....we have all scewed up a model or too...you brought it back ...that says it all... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Eastside :biggrin: 

I think I have some good news. This ride is 99% completed. I just have to wait for tomorrow when I get some piece of transparent plastic so I can make windows and one missing headlight. So I hope to finish this ride in few days


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Forgot to add some pictures about sun visors I made yesterday!



















Damn, Blue Sunday looks much better than that rebuild!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I Like the Half shields....nice touch... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THIS IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD BRO!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!  
Damn, I didnt get that piece of transparent plastic today, maybe I get it tomorrow.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN, still didnt get that plastic! :angry: 
Should have been already here in yesterday.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

God damn! :uh: 
The package is lost(Estonian posting service sucks ass) and have to wait another days. :uh:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well... this ugly piece of shit is ready... without windows. Maybe I make some windows some day.
Damn its ugly as hell, Ill make some better pics tomorrow with daylight. These are some warning pictures if you dont want to watch this ugly thing tomorrow.


































Monster between beauties


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT 64 WITH NO GLASS, ISN'T THAT BADD IT JUST NEEDS SOMETHING ON THE SIDE. MAYBE JUST PUT SOME WHITEWALLS ON IT. BUT OTHER THAN THE SIDE LOOKING PLAIN ITS TIGHT. AND THE OTHER TWO LOOK REAL GOOD.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont have any whitewalls  . Tried to make them from white decal sheet but was too hard for me.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

PM'ED


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 12 2009, 09:32 PM~13554211
> *:wave:
> *


How ya doin eastside? :wave:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 12 2009, 04:28 AM~13551880
> *I dont have any whitewalls  . Tried to make them from white decal sheet but was too hard for me.
> *


i use these get yourself a set


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I made myself some similar things, but I need to remake it because it doesnt cut proper round.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 12 2009, 06:42 PM~13557943
> *Yeah, I made myself some similar things, but I need to remake it because it doesnt cut proper round.
> 
> 
> ...


in think he paints with it  use acrylic paints


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

OH.... Thats pretty good idea!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 12 2009, 04:26 PM~13554543
> *How ya doin eastside? :wave:
> *


Doing good Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 13 2009, 09:55 AM~13559582
> *OH.... Thats pretty good idea!
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

What up homies :wave:

Asking your opinion  . I had some serious plan in my mind for a long time. Wanted to build a very good 6-4 Impala, which should cost me like 100-200$, but it is very big money for me(im still young you know), Today I got idea, maybe I should build a 6-5 Impala, but not spending so much money on it, just building it for alternation.
This one, is it good kit, many details, good quality??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2009, 08:19 AM~13582774
> *What up homies :wave:
> 
> Asking your opinion  . I had some serious plan in my mind for a long time. Wanted to build a very good 6-4 Impala, which should cost me like 100-200$, but it is very big money for me(im still young you know), Today I got idea, maybe I should build a 6-5 Impala, but not spending so much money on it, just building it for alternation.
> ...



THATS A SWEET KIT


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great kit. And build what you can afford homie!!!! That is one reason why I do little to my rides man. I cannot afford a ton of stuff.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright... :biggrin: ... just ordered it from ebay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2009, 09:19 AM~13582774
> *What up homies :wave:
> 
> Asking your opinion  . I had some serious plan in my mind for a long time. Wanted to build a very good 6-4 Impala, which should cost me like 100-200$, but it is very big money for me(im still young you know), Today I got idea, maybe I should build a 6-5 Impala, but not spending so much money on it, just building it for alternation.
> ...


NICE!!! With your detail work this should be an awesome build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

why is it gonna be 100-200$ i dont get it


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 15 2009, 10:51 AM~13583550
> *why is it gonna be 100-200$ i dont get it
> *


Estonia does not have much for hobby shops so I am sure everything he buys is online and shipping must be alot of fun too. So in the end, with the amount of stuff he wants to do to it, It is gonna run him a ton of money.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, thats right, we have ONLY ONE HOBBY SHOP IN ESTONIA, and its selling some fucking japanese shit :angry: No Monogram models found there. 


I bought this one and shipping went 30$
http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-2515-65-CHEVY-L...Q2em118Q2el1247


Edit, link does not work, model car costs 17$ + 30$ shipping


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually have wanted long time to end this hobby, its takeing too much money, but model cars are disease... you cant finish it EVER, even if you want it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2009, 11:20 AM~13583806
> *I actually have wanted long time to end this hobby, its takeing too much money, but model cars are disease... you cant finish it EVER, even if you want it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!! Im hooked!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2009, 11:20 AM~13583806
> *I actually have wanted long time to end this hobby, its takeing too much money, but model cars are disease... you cant finish it EVER, even if you want it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont end it homie!!! Eventually something has gotta give. You need to search for some badazz deals and hopefully catch one. I knwo you probably are doing that, but just hang in there and try to stock up on everything before getting all the kits. It should be cheaper and easier that way.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I cant end this hobby... ALWAYS when I say im done, I accidently get another one, as I sayd, its disease :biggrin:  
Im getting them slowly, but then I can take time on each model car I have!  
Only place I get my stuff is Ebay and Modelexpress, tools are bought from Hiroboy.com. I have looked into some topics where you homies sell some stuff cheaper, but I dont have credit card or something and my homie deals with paying when I buy something from ebay.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13583947
> *I cant end this hobby... ALWAYS when I say im done, I accidently get another one, as I sayd, its disease :biggrin:
> Im getting them slowly, but then I can take time on each model car I have!
> Only place I get my stuff is Ebay and Modelexpress, tools are bought from Hiroboy.com. I have looked into some topics where you homies sell some stuff cheaper, but I dont have credit card or something and my homie deals with paying when I buy something from ebay.
> *


Just out of curiosity, do you have any american military bases around you?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ummmm.... I think not. We have no military protection here. When Russia decides to attack or something(you never know what russia wants to do) we have only some soldiers and some artillery and transport vechicles and thats all, no tanks, no helicopters... :uh: . It takes a month before NATO can come here when we have trouble.

But sorry for offtopic :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2009, 08:36 AM~13583947
> *I cant end this hobby... ALWAYS when I say im done, I accidently get another one, as I sayd, its disease :biggrin:
> Im getting them slowly, but then I can take time on each model car I have!
> Only place I get my stuff is Ebay and Modelexpress, tools are bought from Hiroboy.com. I have looked into some topics where you homies sell some stuff cheaper, but I dont have credit card or something and my homie deals with paying when I buy something from ebay.
> *


have u tried buying things from the homie *lowridermodels* here on LIL.... i'm sure he can do much better for you to get u some affordable kits.... if your homie pays paypal there should be no issues


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2009, 11:00 PM~13591446
> *Ummmm.... I think not. We have no military protection here. When Russia decides to attack or something(you never know what russia wants to do) we have only some soldiers and some artillery and transport vechicles and thats all, no tanks, no helicopters... :uh: . It takes a month before NATO can come here when we have trouble.
> 
> But sorry for offtopic :biggrin:
> *


Damn man.. I am not sure then. I guess you can try what rollinoldskoo suggested. I am gonna look into a couple different options for you too. Lemme get back to you. There is always a way when it comes to shipping.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave: Hello my Friend....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 16 2009, 08:40 AM~13591645
> *Damn man.. I am not sure then. I guess you can try what rollinoldskoo suggested. I am gonna look into a couple different options for you too. Lemme get back to you. There is always a way when it comes to shipping.
> *


  
I wish my English is good, one good thing about Ebay is that I dont have to speak anything, I just have to check for "Shipping: Worldwide", price and how reliable the seller is. When I like that kit I tell my homie to do rest of the job and I pay him for that.



> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 16 2009, 12:23 PM~13592001
> *:wave: Hello my Friend....
> *


Good afternoon homie! :wave:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Model you bought...can't wait to see this build...Yea it'd morning over here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: Its 16:27 (4:27 PM) here :biggrin: Sun is shiny!  I wish my locs are here.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry for offtopic, but...
just came from countryside and man im hungry as hell and made a "little" sandwich :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

DAAAAMMMNN!!!! I guess you are hungry! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Now that a sandwich .


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I might be skinny as hell but I eat more than whole my school class could! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 26 2009, 04:04 PM~13693753
> *I might be skinny as hell but I eat more than whole my school class could! :biggrin:
> *


Dam.... :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2009, 11:14 PM~13591521
> *have u tried buying things from the homie lowridermodels here on LIL.... i'm sure he can do much better for you to get u some affordable kits.... if your homie pays paypal there should be no issues
> *


Good advice!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Merc will be rebuilt, Ill make it to lowlow  . Paint it candy red and but some spokes under it


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie!  
I will use these spokes you sent me, they should look tight when I paint spokes with transparent red :thumbsup: Also I think I will try to paint some patterns on it, first I need to remove this paint which takes some time


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES BRO...IF U NEED ANY KITS PM ME!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 9 2009, 01:38 PM~13836834
> *Thanks homie!
> I will use these spokes you sent me, they should look tight when I paint spokes with transparent red :thumbsup:  Also I think I will try to paint some patterns on it, first I need to remove this paint which takes some time
> *



COOL! I'm glad to help.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 9 2009, 10:26 PM~13837479
> *NICE RIDES BRO...IF U NEED ANY KITS PM ME!
> *


Thanks for offering homie but I dont know anything about that paypal stuff, that homie who usually does that kinda stuff lives in other side of Estonia and I dont want to disturb him too much, he has too much things to do right now.

But I'll see, maybe I will buy something from you soon, gotta talk to my homie some time


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

You got a Old School Kit of a 65 Impi Lowrider !
Great !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks sidetoside and eastside :thumbsup: 
here are some more pics of whats inside etc, maybe someone would like to know what's inside of this box.
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/siim1234/65%20chevy/


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 11 2009, 08:51 AM~13849819
> *Thanks sidetoside and eastside :thumbsup:
> here are some more pics of whats inside etc, maybe someone would like to know what's inside of this box.
> http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/siim1234/65%20chevy/
> *


Nice pic's ...look's like a nice build project...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 11 2009, 05:20 AM~13849745
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice one Slim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!!!  

Finally got them spokes fit under Merc, had to do lot of work. Big thanks to D.L.O.Styles for spokes, they look perfect under that ride


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn looks like a lot of work ahead. go on that will be great ride


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah!  
I only will rebuild the body. Interior and engine looks quite nice and undercarriage is not very important atm so I let it be like it is.  
When I will finish removing old paint I should do lil bit work with body and then paint it candy red + some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ThaT '65 Impala kit is a good one. You will have a blast with it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 12 2009, 08:54 AM~13860841
> *Thanks!!!
> 
> Finally got them spokes fit under Merc, had to do lot of work. Big thanks to D.L.O.Styles for spokes, they look perfect under that ride
> ...



No problem! This car is gonna be sweet once you put that candy on it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 12 2009, 09:38 AM~13862232
> *Yeah!
> I only will rebuild the body. Interior and engine looks quite nice and undercarriage is not very important atm so I let it be like it is.
> When I will finish removing old paint I should do lil bit work with body and then paint it candy red + some patterns :biggrin:
> *


Nice idea Siim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks DJ-ROY  

Bodywork almost done, needs only lil bit sanding and puttywork and then I go to countryside for a whole weekend, will put some nice paint on it :biggrin:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies but I have very bad news:  

Came home for a second to take couple of glues with me.... My airbrush's nozzle is broken.... if glue doesnt work Im done with this hobby, cant afford another airbrush, cant find any new nozzles either(my airbrush: Sparmax DH-103 0,3mm, maybe someone knows where to find nozzles for this).


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess its my time to finish this hobby, airbrushing was my favorite part of this hobby, but now without airbrush I dont want to go back to spray cans and ordinary brushes...

Damn, I had so big plans with my 6-5 Chevy


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

THEY SELL NOZZLES AT HOBBY STORES


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13905752
> *THEY SELL NOZZLES AT HOBBY STORES
> *


We dont have any here.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DONT JUST QUIT! THAT KINDA SHIT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME. YOU CAN DO NICE STUFF WITH SPRAY CANS. ALL OF MINE WERE DONE WITH SPRAY CANS. ITS JUST A BUMP IN THE ROAD.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I spent all my money for airbrush colours already, its getting too much if I buy spray cans too. Just have to wait when I find some money to buy new airbrush(im young, still schoolboy, money doesnt come fast when you dont have job)


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't worry bro, we'll make sure you're in the next buildoff whatever it will be!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some people are helping to find nozzle for me, I try to search too, lets hope we'll find something.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

There is something strange...
I got my airbrush for about 50$ back then, but now when I look, EVERYWHERE they ask about 100-130$ for same airbrush
http://www.gosfordhobbies.com.au/shop/prod...34&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tried to take a picture, other half is left into airbrush and I cant get it out(dont look that airbrush is dirty, its because I messed with paints and stuff yesterday and it leaked paint when I tried to fix it)


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 17 2009, 09:26 AM~13910734
> *Tried to take a picture, other half is left into airbrush and I cant get it out(dont look that airbrush is dirty, its because I messed with paints and stuff yesterday and it leaked paint when I tried to fix it)
> 
> 
> ...


That suck's... :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.madisonartshop.com/airbrush-dh103.html


http://www.hobbyco.com.au/product/show_item.php?plu=SPDH103


http://www.frontlinehobbies.com.au/shop/pr...e=AIRBRUSH+SETS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Don't be a quiter...you got talent Bro...I was going to quit when I found out my wife got cancer ...but I have slowed down but I will be back building Models Like I did in the past...you do very nice work....you will be back strong once ya get your gun workin again....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont quit forever, but this hobby is just stopped for a while. Its end of the schoolyear and money goes to everywhere so I cant afford new airbrush at the moment, I'll wait until summer begins and then I collect some money.  Maybe I'll get some better airbrush than my sparmax, but I'll see how things turn out


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 17 2009, 11:53 AM~13911232
> *I dont quit forever, but this hobby is just stopped for a while. Its end of the schoolyear and money goes to everywhere so I cant afford new airbrush at the moment, I'll wait until summer begins and then I collect some money.   Maybe I'll get some better airbrush than my sparmax, but I'll see how things turn out
> *


Ok.. Bro ..a little chill time is good .... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just ordered new airbrush from ebay, its something like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...n%3D4%26ps%3D10


Cheap but should work good  . Takes 1-3 weeks to arrive and then im heavy-dudy modeler again! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

COOL! Glad you didn't just quit.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 23 2009, 01:52 PM~13976571
> *COOL! Glad you didn't just quit.
> *


Well... model cars are very bad things, you just cant quit, even if you want to quit, you still buy new ones again and again and again, funny :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH! I hear that!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 23 2009, 09:37 AM~13976766
> *Well... model cars are very bad things, you just cant quit, even if you want to quit, you still buy new ones again and again and again, funny :biggrin:
> *





lol my name is jeff, and im addicted to plastic :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2009, 07:15 PM~13977829
> *lol my name is jeff, and im addicted to plastic :biggrin:
> *


My name is Siim and X2! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

My name is Jim and I'am the same as slim...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my name is derrick, and it started when iwas young.... started hangin with those kind of people too early...now i just cant get enough of it and it never fails to amaze me how much of it ive done and how different it is than it was a while back,,,(sniffles) :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 23 2009, 08:37 AM~13976766
> *Well... model cars are very bad things, you just cant quit, even if you want to quit, you still buy new ones again and again and again, funny :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats funny siim !!! welcome to our nightmare :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looks like we all are in deep trouble :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, my names Mario, im not addicted to models anymore. Got over it by getting myself a 1/1 Cadillac.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mats36_@May 24 2009, 01:44 AM~13982653
> *Hi, my names Mario, im not addicted to models anymore. Got over it by getting myself a 1/1 Cadillac.
> *


GOT ONE OF THOSE TOO , IN FACT , I HAVE 2 OF THEM , STILL LOVE MY PLASTIC THOUGH...... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish I could get myself 1/1 Chevy, but not sure that it will cure my plastic addiction :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 24 2009, 01:04 PM~13983664
> *I wish I could get myself 1/1 Chevy, but not sure that it will cure my plastic addiction :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


Some day anything could happen ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi. I'm Antonio and I tried to quit plastic but it ain't happenin'


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 24 2009, 10:14 PM~13984508
> *Some day anything could happen ...
> *


Yeah, at least once a day I dream that I could buy myself a 6-4 Impala as a weekend car, it would be first 64 in Estonia   (if anyone else dont do that before me in future :biggrin: )
But first I need to grow up and study/work hard and find myself a first daily car :biggrin: , probably not any kind of Chevy though(American cars rare and expensive down here) but I hope things go well in future :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 24 2009, 11:04 PM~13984704
> *Hi. I'm Antonio and I tried to quit plastic but it ain't happenin'
> 
> *


I think we all should visit a doctor!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wish me luck homies, I got exam in maths tomorrow and if it goes good I can grab a beer(I'm only 16 years old but who gives a shit :biggrin: ) and build a model cars again :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 27 2009, 08:35 AM~14011556
> *Wish me luck homies, I got exam in maths tomorrow and if it goes good I can grab a beer(I'm only 16 years old but who gives a shit :biggrin: ) and build a model cars again :biggrin:
> *


siim you crack me up homie :roflmao: you sound like me 
when I was your age :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, have been studyed whole evening, started in 18 (6pm) and now clock it is almost 23 (11pm) :uh: , and funny thing is that examination is oral so it takes 15 minutes, but I have studied like whole week :biggrin: . But fuck it, few more minutes of studying and im goin to sleep. So wish me luck, I let you know how exam went tomorrow.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good luck bro!!   Just sit back, relax and do your thing tommorow.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 04:12 PM~14016054
> *Good luck bro!!    Just sit back, relax and do your thing tommorow.
> *


 :werd: Then you get back to important stuff like the buildoff!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

WTF! I got 5- :0 :0 (You americans have A,B,C...? our best mark is 5) Damn I was hoping to get at least 3 but getting 5 is like wtf! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 . Gotta throw a party in Friday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

STUDYING PAYED OFF! CONGRATS!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea thanks bro! I was quite nervous before it because whole year I've been lazyass and havent studied very much. Didnt want to fail so I had to study whole week


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I knew you would Ace that math test..... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2009, 02:39 PM~14016314
> *:werd: Then you get back to important stuff like the buildoff!!  :biggrin:
> *


It's clear to me...you never finished any school... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 28 2009, 09:31 PM~14026777
> *It's clear to me...you never finished any school... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


School aint important, model cars are more important, they give you so many skills, school is only where you can take a nap and eat in lunchbreak. I probably will end my school next year because it takes too much model-building-time away. Gotta finish this bullshit and start a REAL life: BUILDING MODEL CARS  










joke!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Actually gotta study because if I aint do it I aint get a good job so that means no money and no model cars :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

NICE WORK ON THAT IMPALA BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks chaos91 :biggrin: Sorry that I didnt notice you comment before!

Just got message few moments ago that my friend has put my airbrush on way so maybe its here tomorrow or in saturday, but I am prepared :biggrin: :biggrin:  












Gonna be hell of a holiday in countryside :biggrin: 


Siim.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now I'm back and LOADS OF PICTURES :biggrin: (If anyone has problems watching so many pictures then you can check them in my photobucket folder  
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...chevy/?start=0)
Sorry but I like all of these pics and I dont want to delete them :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

HOME, SWEET HOME :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CLEAN 65 COLOR IS SICK BRO....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!!!
And btw, I would like to thank my friend Kaupo(he doesnt have user here) who did the ordering stuff from ebay for me, without him this project never would be finished. Also I would like to thank DLO Styles who's stuff was very usable, for example seatbelt materjal and some chrome spoke rims(I had only 2 good Revell's spokes left so I'm glad DLO's package contained some!!) and people who have been commenting my work and also my little sister who was watching how I build!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean build bro nice detail under the hood :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are some pics from my phone too, old pics of progress and some offtopic bullshit pics too
Engine block:








primer:








Candy green








My first pattern:








































another coat of candy green









This picture was taken few moments before we had so serios thunder that my eyes have never seen so crazy weather.








Me doin some paint :biggrin: 

















(now some offtopic)
about that thunder:
it was in middle of a day, in first moment it was like ordinary day, nothing serious, only rain, but in few minutes it turned into dark, DAMN we had serious thunder, even I was bit scared, thunder hitted several times into our garden.

















After that storm we saw a smoke coming other side of forest, there was a barn burning, 40 chickens were killed but cows were rescued. Also their dog escaped under tractor which was in barn and he died also


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice pic's Bro...and the car came out very nice on the paint... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now with rear view mirrors  








Lowrider meet :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Siim, i gotta hand it to ya bro, ur a badass builder, cool with everyone, and ur always trying something new.i like that about ya man, ur a real cool dude!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT 65 CAME OUT BADASS!!! GREENS MY FAVORITE COLOR, AND I'M GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO USE THE STUFF I SENT YOU! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 22 2009, 06:15 PM~14261248
> *THAT 65 CAME OUT BADASS!!! GREENS MY FAVORITE COLOR, AND I'M GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO USE THE STUFF I SENT YOU! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah! It was first time tryin to make seatbelts :biggrin: . Lots of thanks for that stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14254039
> *Here are some pics from my phone too, old pics of progress and some offtopic bullshit pics too
> Engine block:
> 
> ...


Heh , also spraying in a old crappy building I see :biggrin: 
Looks awesome never the less  Gotta get myself a airbrush sometime soon to get goin with murals and patterns :biggrin: 

40 chickens got roasted.. *insert black joke here* :uh: 

keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 22 2009, 07:03 PM~14261649
> *Heh , also spraying in a old crappy building I see  :biggrin:
> *


Yea, it used to be Soviet kolkhoz'es horse stable half century ago :biggrin: . But now we keep all kinda crap and tools and machines in there, also there is compressor which I can use for airbrush. And there I have no problem with paint smells because its large room. Only problem is that air is not very clean in there because there is old hayloft in second floor and dust in air sometimes does some bad things with my paintjobs.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Got the same with my paintjobs  But I usually am able t sand it out :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Siim123 you are an awesome builder I love your builds keep it up!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you bro!  
Need to do a paintjob for Mercury and do a paintwork for my homies Super Snake Shelby GT500 then look around for new kit. Usually takes time because I need to think a lot about my ideas before I order new kit.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Some great stuff in here. Keep up the great work man!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:29 PM~14263345
> *:thumbsup:  Some great stuff in here.  Keep up the great work man!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Going to countryside again, this time these cars will get some work :biggrin: 








Mercury needs a lil bit bodywork and actually i wont make it to lowlow, will stay custom and I try to do realistic flames with airbrush :thumbsup: 
Shelby GT500 is my friends model car, he is always helpful when it comes to buying some stuff online so this time I help him with paintwork. He wants it to be Super Snake Gt500(google for pics  )
So I'll be away for some time and come back with updates :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 2 2009, 11:09 AM~14361022
> *Going to countryside again, this time these cars will get some work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



cAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS UPDATE...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 2 2009, 07:42 PM~14362370
> *cAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS UPDATE...
> *


You'll see it soon homie!  

Just got home, have problems with camera, I'll have to find my USB cable and format memory card and camera memory. But I have some pics in mobile phone, I'll be posting them soon. Merc is fucked up, I lost interest in that model car, bad clear coat and lazy polishing, so I'll let it be like that right now and rerererererebuild it later. My friends Super Snake is bit fucked too, masking tape took very much paint off and after fixing them it doesnt look so good :uh: 
But I'll show you later homies, be back in minutes.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mercury:


























Super Snake:
Red paint and clear coat and polishing was looking real good. It looks red in person, mobile phone thinks its orange :biggrin: 

























Then stuff with semigloss black, masking tape fucked up whole thing. Tried to fix everything with brush
























I really fucked up when I tried to fix one place above side decal, too much paint and it melt decal up.








So I tried to fix it with pinstripe tape, i had to cut it more narrow because it was too wide


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO!! A LITTLE MORE WORK ON THAT DOOR & IT'LL LOOK GOOD AS NEW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 10 2009, 07:04 PM~14433696
> *NICE WORK BRO!! A LITTLE MORE WORK ON THAT DOOR & IT'LL LOOK GOOD AS NEW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, tomorrow I will see what I can do


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yep try to rescue it would be bad if not

nice flamejob on that mercury !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 07:18 PM~14433826
> *yep try to rescue it would be bad if not
> 
> *


Yes, very bad, its not my model car, doing paintwork for my homie :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 12:18 PM~14433826
> *yep try to rescue it would be bad if not
> 
> nice flamejob on that mercury !
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FAM. AND X3 ON THAT FLAME JOB.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 05:52 PM~14438218
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM. AND X3 ON THAT FLAME JOB.
> *


X-4 ....Same here.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2009, 08:51 AM~14441039
> *X-4 ....Same here.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 02:52 PM~14438218
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM. AND X3 ON THAT FLAME JOB.
> *


X-2 and 5 :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M LIKING THAT MERCURY!!! LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 11 2009, 01:38 PM~14441610
> *I'M LIKING THAT MERCURY!!! LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!  
I will try to do it again, then maybe I do it better because I learned some tricks during painting.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Homies!
I would like to say sorry that I have been very quiet lately and havent been in LIL very much. Its because at the moment I have nothing to build and its just that I dont feel to watch other people's builds while I dont build anything. 
I hope you understand

But I'm planning something real big, it will be my best project so far  . Me and DLO Styles are figuring out how to get some stuff to me cheap and when I have all the stuff I need together I will build something real cool  
It takes time to get started but I hope you understand. I try to watch LiL sometimes too, but usually I dont have that mood to be in model car forum when I dont build something myself.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

That Stang is looking sweeet along with the Merc!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Aug 9 2009, 11:31 PM~14717893
> *That Stang is looking sweeet along with the Merc!!!!
> *


   

*READ FIRST:*
I found a CD with images of my *first* projects, I think I should share them with you. Now you can see how *bad* I was some years ago :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is my first project ever when I was very beginner at the cars and model cars.
As you see there is more than inch of filler :biggrin: 

















































Thats my second project when I was beginner.

















My third project:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

RESPECT TO DLO STYLES WHO HELPED ME OUT GETTING THIS STUFF :thumbsup: 



























Scaledreams.com  










More pictures here if anyone is interested whats in the 62 box  
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/siim1234/62/


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 








:0 :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14906730
> *NICE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: 
Till Tuesday I have 100% free days to build, Tuesday is 1'st september and then starts school, but I heard that because of school renovation we might get another free week, that means one extra free week for non-stop building :0 :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Styrene edges


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lil detailwork for pumps, not very good but my hands are not steady:

















































I wanted to keep it in secret but hell with it, i show my idea of trunk, its still basic, doing hard work with it  :


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Candy base done, interior parts painted, other parts primed, feel free to let me know what you think


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

looks good so far siim :thumbsup: 
what candy color you goin with ??


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Killer lookin build so far good job on the trunk.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Brothers!   
Low&Sow Im going with this paint  










Right now I'm designing patterns, I will keep you updated soon!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Needs a final touch(some stripes are not straight) but take a look  I will change trunk patterns lil bit.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Little change on the trunk pattern


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 




i gotta step it up with my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Aug 30 2009, 11:03 PM~14927422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, already been wondering how's your Caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Interior parts done, need lil bit cleaning and touch. Playing with sticky BMF makes white paint dirty. I BMF'ed all the door handles n trims, also painted these press-studs (or whatever they are called) silver with toothpic










Masking must be shiny too :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14926831
> *Thanks Brothers!
> Low&Sow Im going with this paint
> 
> ...


 That's nice paint Bro....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!  
If I get another free week then I go to countryside and paint them patterns


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MAN, YOU ARE DOIN SOME KILLER WORK BRO!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

nice nice work,I got my eye on this deuce, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 31 2009, 09:36 AM~14934666
> *Thanks!! :biggrin:
> *


Your doing good homie!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87+Aug 31 2009, 06:51 PM~14934793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie! I will try your color bar tutorial too when I get my LED's :biggrin: . I never was fan of color bars but now they are growing in me


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I came back from countryside and I have some updates   

Modeling in fresh air and sunshine is nice  


















Started with blue pattern, painted some coats of blue and then some nice touch with white:








and then another coat of blue, gives nice effect








so many paints were used to create these patterns:








Final paints, i was exited to remove the tape and see how it looks 8) 








And there you go, i dont remove the pinstripe tape from edge yet because i need to mask all these patterns to paint rest of the body:


























Its nice to do modeling outside

















checked how the wheels look under 62

























Dry fitted some of the the interior parts










did lot of chrome work, I'm actually very happy because some parts really have that real chrome look, will do some better pictures tomorrow in daylight











Stay low 8)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS LOOKIN KILLER BRO!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good bro. What will b the final color?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers!
Smallz, final color will be candy orange  . I'm still waiting for that paint though.


----------



## DJ M1LL4ANN0 (Nov 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 4 2009, 08:12 PM~14981313
> *
> and then another coat of blue, gives nice effect
> 
> ...


this one is transparent blue or normal?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Transparent!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice work Homie :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Patterns look killer man.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 4 2009, 02:12 PM~14981313
> *I came back from countryside and I have some updates
> 
> Modeling in fresh air and sunshine is nice
> ...












i love how this looks right here! looks pretty sick with a mural over it sometimes too!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, you give me lot of motivation! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work bro,its coming out really cool !!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 31 2009, 10:46 AM~14935299
> *Thanks homie! I will try your color bar tutorial too when I get my LED's :biggrin: . I never was fan of color bars but now they are growing in me
> *


Same here!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!! I LIKE THE PATTERN WORK YOU DID. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Its not much, but I am tryin to make column shifter, I dont like manual gearboxes


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hot sh!t bro!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man badass paint scheme so far bro cant wait to see this one done.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, thanks a lot for comments  
I will paint body and lot other parts with candy orange this weekend


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 10 2009, 02:13 PM~15036116
> *Yeah, thanks a lot for comments
> I will paint body and lot other parts with candy orange this weekend
> *


Looking forward to that bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lots of parts painted, body needs bmf and clear coat. :biggrin: 









































I bet nobody of you has built model cars in trunk :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS COMING OUT SWEET BRO!! VERY CLEAN PAINT, AND PLACEMENT OF THE COLORS WITH A STRIPE SEPERATING IT ALL. VERY NICE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ride is turning out nice, and more pics of that 1:1. What kinda car is that??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 13 2009, 06:16 PM~15069219
> *THATS COMING OUT SWEET BRO!! VERY CLEAN PAINT, AND PLACEMENT OF THE COLORS WITH A STRIPE SEPERATING IT ALL. VERY NICE!
> *


X2!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 14 2009, 11:54 AM~15073749
> *X2!!
> *


X3


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot homies!! I really appreciate your comments   
Darkside, its 2005 Toyota Avensis, I think you dont have Avensis in USA, but I'm not sure though. Its nice car, but seats are too stiff. It takes corners good but its not very good for cruising :biggrin: . Its my dad's car and I dont have a licence yet, but in old country roads there are no cops so I can practice.  
Some very old pictures:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hay ...I don't like seeing snow.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow Bro ,you got alot of firewood stackup....How cold does it get over there?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Firewood is for countryside(grandparents live there) and our home, it gets quite cold sometimes. Sometimes it 0'C and sometimes -20'C


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn. I havent seen snow like that in years. I like that 'Yota also.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 14 2009, 05:00 PM~15074685
> *Damn. I havent seen snow like that in years. I like that 'Yota also.
> *


  



Foiling some emblems :biggrin: 

















This one needs some more work


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15075038
> *
> Foiling some emblems  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Real nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Eastside


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2 Foiling looks real nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15075038
> *
> Foiling some emblems  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dammnnn! Siim, that Impala is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers!!!!

Trensetta, after seeing your taping skills I wanted to try to desing some patterns too but I guess I cant design shit :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Impala is lookin' killer Siim.Great pattern work.Exellent job on foiling the emblems as well.How long before we see it cleared?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15076083
> *Impala is lookin' killer Siim.Great pattern work.Exellent job on foiling the emblems as well.How long before we see it cleared?
> *


Thanks for comment, I will paint it in weekend  ! Before weekend I try do do all the work I need to be done before clear


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 14 2009, 12:09 PM~15075782
> *Thanks brothers!!!!
> 
> Trensetta, after seeing your taping skills I wanted to try to desing some patterns too but I guess I cant design shit :biggrin: :biggrin: .
> *


BS! Your designs look good as he!! The colors blend good and contrast well with each other. Over time I bet you become a master of it!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 14 2009, 05:22 PM~15078124
> *BS! Your designs look good as he!!  The colors blend good and contrast well with each other. Over time I bet you become a master of it!
> *



X2!! I LIKE HOW, WHERE THE YELLOW PANELS OVERLAP THE THE BLUE PANELS, U DID GREEN PANELS. I DONT KNOW IF THAT WAS ON PURPOSE, BUT ITS VERY NICE. I LIKE YOUR STYLE. IF YOU HAD ACCESS TO MORE MATERIALS AND KITS, YOUD BE BUSTIN OUT A TON OF BAD ASS RIDES. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ass work on that 62 bro..lookin sick..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers!!!! You really keep smile on my face which makes me want to continue building RIGHT NOW!!! :biggrin: 
Dlo, I used Candy green in the place where yellow should meet blue :biggrin: 
And thanks Trensetta, you still will be master of patterns and one day I want to be badass painter just like you :biggrin: 
And thanks cruzinlow :biggrin: 


I got package, full of color changing leds, I will try Jevries tutorial   









   
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494978


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2009, 09:06 AM~15085549
> *Thanks brothers!!!! You really keep smile on my face which makes me want to continue building RIGHT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> Dlo, I used Candy green in the place where yellow should meet blue :biggrin:
> And thanks Trensetta, you still will be master of patterns and one day I want to be badass painter just like you :biggrin:
> ...


Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2009, 08:06 AM~15085549
> *Thanks brothers!!!! You really keep smile on my face which makes me want to continue building RIGHT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> Dlo, I used Candy green in the place where yellow should meet blue :biggrin:
> And thanks Trensetta, you still will be master of patterns and one day I want to be badass painter just like you :biggrin:
> ...



You got it bro!!! You're on your way right now. I can't wait to see your next build.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm getting 63 Impala for free, after finishing 62 I'm gonna try some another paintjob


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2009, 03:06 PM~15085549
> *Thanks brothers!!!! You really keep smile on my face which makes me want to continue building RIGHT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> Dlo, I used Candy green in the place where yellow should meet blue :biggrin:
> And thanks Trensetta, you still will be master of patterns and one day I want to be badass painter just like you :biggrin:
> ...



THATS COOL ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice!! I need to try this out. J's is really cool, and very realistic. I hope yours turnsout just as nice. And good luck with the 63.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Estonia? In Cali- I have to worry about haters..crips, bloods...hispanic gangs
cops and white supremist,,, looks like over there you have to worry full moons
vampires ,wharewolves, and snowman with bad attitude's...... but your models are really cool just the same............


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2009, 06:06 AM~15085549
> *Thanks brothers!!!! You really keep smile on my face which makes me want to continue building RIGHT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> Dlo, I used Candy green in the place where yellow should meet blue :biggrin:
> And thanks Trensetta, you still will be master of patterns and one day I want to be badass painter just like you :biggrin:
> ...


There you go! Pretty fast delivery! I had to wait for 4 weeks!
They work perfect using 3V. Good luck!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 16 2009, 06:57 AM~15094599
> *Estonia? In Cali- I have to worry about haters..crips, bloods...hispanic gangs
> cops and white supremist,,, looks like over there you have to worry full moons
> vampires ,wharewolves, and snowman with bad attitude's...... but your models are really cool just the same............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 16 2009, 06:57 AM~15094599
> *Estonia? In Cali- I have to worry about haters..crips, bloods...hispanic gangs
> cops and white supremist,,, looks like over there you have to worry full moons
> vampires ,wharewolves, and snowman with bad attitude's...... but your models are really cool just the same............
> *


We have russians, ricers, bad weather.
And the thing I hate we dont have ANY lowriders here, nobody knows about this culture :uh: :uh: . Only one wannabe Buick Riviera somewhere with air, but driver is fuckin GAY :uh: :uh: . Nearest place where you find lowriders is Sweden. I havent even seen real 1:1 lowrider in person  .


But thanks for comments   .


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fucking shit :uh: :uh: I am ill, Cant concentrate on building when I feel like shit, I think I must cancel my weekend clear coating plans :angry: :angry: 
I hope I am healthy again in saturday because I cant stand the smell of clear coat with influenza killing me :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hope ya get better soon bro, so ya can get back to buildin..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:39 PM~15108103
> *hope ya get better soon bro, so ya can get back to buildin..
> *


x2 Homie....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2009, 09:06 AM~15085549
> *
> 
> 
> ...





where can i find some?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 17 2009, 08:10 PM~15108361
> *where can i find some?
> *


Look in Ebay, some kinda shop in Asia sells them cheap, look for rainbow led's


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Sep 17 2009, 07:39 PM~15108103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies!

But I still have bad news, I'm getting worse right now, have bad headache too. Will have to take a rest this weekend, hoping to clear 62 next weekend  .


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 18 2009, 11:31 AM~15117550
> *Thanks homies!
> 
> But I still have bad news, I'm getting worse right now, have bad headache too. Will have to take a rest this weekend, hoping to clear 62 next weekend  .
> *


Get some soup...and go to sleep Homie....Later....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 18 2009, 07:39 PM~15118697
> *Get some soup...and go to sleep Homie....Later....
> *


Already drank hot tea and took a nice nap :biggrin:  , right now I am bored and doing some work with 62's dashboard already :biggrin: . Will show some pics soon.
I only have to avoid smelling paint fumes because of stuffy nose and headache.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Pinstripe decal on trunk:








Dashboard:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

that's looking real good, keep it up.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice details on that dash bro..  

It screems for a Color Bar........


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers :biggrin: 

DJ-ROY, right now I dont have proper batteries, been ill and havent got mood to go to shop. But cant wait to try out making color bar


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 19 2009, 05:02 PM~15125875
> *Thanks brothers :biggrin:
> 
> DJ-ROY, right now I dont have proper batteries,  been ill and havent got mood to go to shop. But cant wait to try out making color bar
> *


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Engine half-done, looks dirty in picture though, but i am still building it right now :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

engine lookin' good !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brother


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

engine looks nice man!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks man!!  



I have lost one part, i only have one but its not enough:










But I have bunch of those from my previous builds, and my ******* brain started working :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Cut off the spring and made it lil bit shorter:


















Fits very good  

















That explains why I get ******* ideas :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
PLEASE TELL ME IF REBEL FLAG MEANS SOMETHING BAD TO YOU, I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT AMERICAN HISTORY AND ******** AND MEANING OF THAT FLAG FOR SOME PEOPLE, I JUST BOUGHT THAT FLAG FROM LOCAL CAR SHOW


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

dukes of hazzard!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 20 2009, 10:42 PM~15133643
> *dukes of hazzard!
> *


Yeah, my favorite movie, really loved that movie :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I used to watch the tv show every day as a kid. I never seen the movie.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy crap :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 20 2009, 03:07 PM~15133487
> *Thanks man!!
> I have lost one part, i only have one but its not enough:
> 
> ...


Dont sweat that flag man.To some it means heritage and history.To others it is a racist thing.Me....I dont care.It isnt very important anymore.You obviously bought it and like it.Dont worry.I like your builds and you are a good guy.keep slangin' plasic homie!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 21 2009, 05:42 PM~15140151
> *Dont sweat that flag man.To some it means heritage and history.To others it is a racist thing.Me....I dont care.It isnt very important anymore.You obviously bought it and like it.Dont worry.I like your builds and you are a good guy.keep slangin' plasic homie!!
> *


Thanks man    . I just like that ******* fix-everything-with-duct-tape-attitude, thats why I bought that flag :biggrin: . Later I heard that some racists use that flag.


Fixed the engine problem, now its better


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Get down brother im really feeling this ride keep it up cant wait to see her done!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brother!!! :biggrin: 
Cant wait to get it done, but I cant rush, too much work to do with it :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 AM~15140369
> *Thanks brother!!! :biggrin:
> Cant wait to get it done, but I cant rush, too much work to do with it :biggrin:
> *


Just take your time brother...... that way you get it just right and the way you want it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I should be ready in 2-3 weeks. This week I do all kinda work with kit, in weekend I clear it, then let it cure for a week, same time doing other stuff(i should start with color bar) and after week of curing i polish the clear  . Lets hope everything goes like planned.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 21 2009, 09:30 AM~15140533
> *I think I should be ready in 2-3 weeks. This week I do all kinda work with kit, in weekend I clear it, then let it cure for a week, same time doing other stuff(i should start with color bar) and after week of curing i polish the clear  . Lets hope everything goes like planned.
> *


There you go a man with a plan!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i will be on the look out for this ride.......... Again brother great work!!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers, I really like when someone likes my builds :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Long day lot of modeling, but I am done for today and going to sleep, few last teasers for you :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Hell ya brother!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what time is it there?????????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 21 2009, 04:30 PM~15143146
> *Long day lot of modeling, but I am done for today and going to sleep, few last teasers for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats commin' out nice !!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 11:34 PM~15143183
> *Hell ya brother!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what time is it there?????????
> *


0:36 :biggrin: :biggrin: . In summer I usually went to sleep in 4am :0 :0 , but now i must wake up early for school so need to sleep, see ya guys tomorrow :biggrin: . Need to have some plans done for 62 tomorrow :yes:





Thanks Trensetta :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 21 2009, 02:37 PM~15143217
> *0:36 :biggrin:  :biggrin: . In summer I usually went to sleep in 4am :0  :0 , but now i must wake up early for school so need to sleep, see ya guys tomorrow :biggrin: . Need to have some plans done for 62 tomorrow :yes:
> Thanks Trensetta :biggrin:
> *


 Right on brother!!!!!!!!!! its only 2:30 pm here..... have a good nite and keep at that ride its going to be killer when done!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ITS TURNING OUT SWEET BRO!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 21 2009, 03:20 PM~15143568
> *ITS TURNING OUT SWEET BRO!
> *


x2 bro..clean.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you all brothers for kind words!!! :thumbsup: 



But sorry guys, no updates today, only completed front seats and seatbelts, I have too much homework today


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 22 2009, 11:50 AM~15153128
> *Thank you all brothers for kind words!!! :thumbsup:
> But sorry  guys, no updates today, only completed front seats and seatbelts, I have too much homework today
> *


Hit the books little homie the models are not going anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 22 2009, 01:44 PM~15154256
> *Hit the books little homie the models are not going anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x-2.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: 



Haha, just bought good batteries, means I can start with the color bar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

62 is lookin good ! You keep getting better with every build !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yea it's lookin sick Bro....Nice details.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 21 2009, 02:30 PM~15143146
> *Long day lot of modeling, but I am done for today and going to sleep, few last teasers for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good Siim!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2009, 05:22 PM~15162440
> *That looks really good Siim!!
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2009, 07:22 AM~15162440
> *That looks really good Siim!!
> *


X3  keep it up bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

THANKS A LOT HOMIES! :biggrin:  

Color bar progress


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

JEVRIES FOR TUTORIAL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE WORK ! YOUR 1 OF THE BUILDERS THAT KEEP GETTING BETTER WITH EVERY BUILD !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT TURNED OUT AWSOME BRO!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 25 2009, 01:15 PM~15185645
> *JEVRIES FOR TUTORIAL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 25 2009, 02:15 PM~15185645
> *JEVRIES FOR TUTORIAL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Color bar looks killer Siim.Interior looks awesome as well.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers
Undercarriage finished Nothing special, just clean.  
















Body dry fit. Clear coat looks like shit, but it needs few more coats(maybe doing this next weekend) and then week of curing and then polishing.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 27 2009, 11:42 AM~15197553
> *:thumbsup:  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-XRvs0UX0M
:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice job man.....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the patterns not too crazy yet very effective


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2! lil bt of polishing n this deuce will be one of the cleanest vert deuces ive seen!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 04:19 PM~15197977
> *x2! lil bt of polishing n this deuce will be one of the cleanest vert deuces ive seen!
> *


Yeah, I will need to put one more coat of clear, but I cant do it before next weekend. Then it will have to cure for week and then will polish


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Exi0UQh4s
New video :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that gave me an idea! itd be cool as fuck if you made the sixth light the switch!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 05:07 PM~15198130
> *that gave me an idea! itd be cool as fuck if you made the sixth light the switch!!
> *


What do you mean? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lemme draw it up and snap a pic!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

62 looking good homie!!! keep the good work up!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice 62 man ! nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn thats awesome idea :biggrin: :0 
But too bad I dont have skills, building that system I already have took many days.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you got pics of it?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

There you go!  It took ages to build that system, its just hard as hell for me to build something like that.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh i getcha, looks like a good plan! but how you gonna make it work when its all assembled?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 06:14 PM~15198428
> *oh i getcha, looks like a good plan! but how you gonna make it work when its all assembled?
> *


I put that upper wire under lower wire and they hold each other. Its hard to explain but it works good for me.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats some nice ass work bro..lookin good..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 27 2009, 09:22 AM~15198452
> *I put that upper wire under lower wire and they hold each other. Its hard to explain but it works good for me.
> *


It's really supereasy to install a switch...when you have the prongs that have holes you don't even have to solder.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm starting to hate this model car, I fuckin hate doing trunk setups, Its just too damn hard to scratchbuild dumps and stuff, and trunk is ugly as hell, I will rip everything in part and do something else :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



























And making this trunk pissed me off, I almost smashed whole 62, im fuckin pissed off right now. :uh: :uh:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 28 2009, 11:18 AM~15206528
> *I'm starting to hate this model car, I fuckin hate doing trunk setups, Its just too damn hard to scratchbuild dumps and  stuff, and trunk is ugly as hell, I will rip everything in part and do something else :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on now....You did a GREAT job on that.Just think about all the time you put in man.I think it looks really good.Just put that thing up for a while and chill.Thats what I do when I get mad at a build.Focus on the main goal....The hobby.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Siim this happens to alot of us. When I come across odd situations I just step back take a deep breath and start on something else. Then I'll get back to the "problem child" in the future. By then more ideas of how to work out the issues have come to mind. Hope this helps homie. 

by the way the trunk looks good to me.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for good words. I put all the model car on shelf and starting some other day. Just having bad day today :|


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> Siim this happens to alot of us. When I come across odd situations I just step back take a deep breath and start on something else. Then I'll get back to the "problem child" in the future. By then more ideas of how to work out the issues have come to mind. Hope this helps homie.
> 
> by the way the trunk looks good to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

62 lookin good siim like mini said ur getting better with every build


----------



## Panscraper (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 19 2008, 10:41 AM~12200801
> *Hello!
> I'm new in this forum. Im sorry if my English is bad, im Estonian!
> I've been building model cars for a while and my favorites are lowriders. Right now I have 1 completed and 1 work in progress lowrider!
> *


Hello neighbour! I live in Finland and I am also newbie in this forum but not in the hobby.
Your builds look great, keep on going...
Your english is not bad at all by the way.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Panscraper_@Sep 29 2009, 07:43 AM~15215139
> *Hello neighbour! I live in Finland and I am also newbie in this forum but not in the hobby.
> Your builds look great, keep on going...
> Your english is not bad at all by the way.
> *


Nice to hear it, I know one more dude building lowriders from Finland :biggrin:


----------



## Panscraper (Sep 28, 2009)

I also know one who lives in Turku, and few other also, so we are not alone..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Panscraper_@Sep 30 2009, 07:12 AM~15224959
> *I also know one who lives in Turku, and few other also, so we are not alone..
> *


You know Teemu from Turku? Builds Cadillacs mostly.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Panscraper (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 30 2009, 06:15 AM~15226411
> *You know Teemu from Turku? Builds Cadillacs mostly.
> *


Yes. I´m living near Turku also..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Panscraper_@Sep 30 2009, 10:15 AM~15226749
> *Yes. I´m living near Turku also..
> *


Is that a long ride from my House? :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Panscraper+Sep 30 2009, 04:15 PM~15226749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Turku is in Finland, Europe :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Scratchbuilded MCBA plaque, looks much better in person :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Better pictures.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15259189
> *Scratchbuilded MCBA plaque, looks much better in person :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin great! im workin on a couple myself.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!  



Trunk should look something like this


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2009, 11:09 AM~15263930
> *Very nice work!
> *


*x2* HELLZ YA


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work homie!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 4 2009, 07:03 PM~15263502
> *Thanks!
> Trunk should look something like this
> 
> ...


Man i really like that clean setup....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 5 2009, 05:58 PM~15275481
> *Man i really like that clean setup....
> *


X2


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

x3


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

x4


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

x5


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers, I'm glad I am not the only one who likes my setup. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats sick brother!!!! keep up the great work cant wait to see this ride done!!!!!!


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 8 2009, 11:58 PM~12644110
> *That little piece of shit under Finland and left to Russia. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


little piece of shit )) haha))
чего ты так жеско ?))


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 4 2009, 03:06 AM~15262399
> *Better pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Daamn!!!!This is lookin clean as hell,the plaque and the colorbar jus make it so much better :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks everybody! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm starting with polishing right now, I think clearcoat has cured itself long enough, keep ya fingers crossed that i succeed!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 8 2009, 10:43 AM~15302609
> *Thanks LUX! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm starting with polishing right now, I think clearcoat has cured itself long enough, keep ya fingers crossed that i succeed!! :biggrin:
> *



HELLZ YA ..GIT ER DONE...LOL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

62 Is getting shiny!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 9 2009, 05:58 AM~15310080
> *62 Is getting shiny!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean job bro!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 30 2009, 11:18 AM~15228746
> *Well me and Teemu chat sometimes in MSN  :biggrin:
> Yeah, Turku is in Finland, Europe :biggrin:
> *


I will be in Finland for exactly two hours next wednesday... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just to tease you guys :biggrin: . I need to use MicroGloss and wax and its 2x more shiny!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15319950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2 Nice work Siim


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice paint!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 10 2009, 04:24 PM~15320107
> *X2 Nice work Siim
> *



X3


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies :biggrin: .


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING SWEET BRO!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 11 2009, 09:21 AM~15323709
> *Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Siim.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that looks nice bro


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THAT IS SO SHINNY IT LOOKS LIKE GLASS.... DAMN...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 11 2009, 08:21 AM~15323709
> *Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> ...


'62 is lookn' good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!!
STAY ALERT!!! 62 is officialy completed, I only need to wait one thing and then can do the pics, be ready for them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Better pics tomorrow, sorry guys.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT BRO!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 13 2009, 02:51 PM~15343466
> *LOOKS GREAT BRO!!
> *


X2~!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 13 2009, 01:51 PM~15343466
> *LOOKS GREAT BRO!!
> *


X3!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Your work improves dramaticaly!! Great job!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers.

Now final pics, I didnt have time for cleaning that Chevy, but I hope you understand. 
Here is some info about this build:
*Trunk opened, scratchbuilt trunk interior with dual hydraulic pumps and hosing and bodypaint floor with clearcoat and polishing. + some flocking. And crappy hinge system which is kinda weak.
*New lowrider-style spoke rims from pegasus
*front suspension mod
*Most of the engine parts painted with Alclad Chrome, added ignition wires and hydraulic hoses and cylinders and wires for battery
*Interior detailed with MCBA club plaque, seatbelts with PE hardware, model car box and working color bar. Dashboard painted with body color and polished and detailed
*Body painted with Zero Candy Liquid Bronze paint and has some custom pattern paintjob. Extra details are BMF'ed emblems and badges and trims and PE impalaSS on trunk. Custom pinstripe decal from 49 Mercury kit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 14 2009, 01:52 PM~15355097
> *Thanks brothers.
> 
> Now final pics, I didnt have time for cleaning that Chevy, but I hope you understand.
> ...


Killer lookin' Impala Siim.So what's next on the bench?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

63 Impala  
But right now taking some time off, I have some problems with personal life and money.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That 62 came out lookin really good ! Nice job !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15357745
> *That  62  came  out  lookin  really  good !  Nice  job  !
> *


x2 great job!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 14 2009, 05:08 PM~15357824
> *x2  great job!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

clean higly detallied build !
i like it very much


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 15 2009, 12:57 AM~15361971
> *x3
> *


X4...Sweet Model Bro...Great paint ...and Clean..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 15 2009, 08:26 AM~15362857
> *clean higly detallied build !
> i like it very much
> *


X2 lots of work in it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent build bro! 
I'm close to your country right now...well sort of...sitting at the Helsinki airport and thank god they have free internet!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Jev, Helsinki is nice city, been there many times.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

She came out clean Siim



don v


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks man, :biggrin: 
Here is my Impala lineup, 62 to 65


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I havent been foolin around :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your Line up is looking Good...Bro.......Nice details.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice details .... :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Interior looks good so far.When do we see what the painted body looks like?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks broters.  

Not sure bro, tomorrow will order my candy lime green and pearl white, they will arrive in about 2 weeks usually.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

. Hat is made from scratch, it was real pain in the ass, came out quite glue-bomb and ugly, but hell with it, I kinda like it:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats what i say :

DETAILS HOMIE.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro..the interior work is lookin clean ...nice ass work


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Your Pm box is full.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 30 2009, 11:41 AM~15512149
> *Your Pm box is full.
> *


Yea sorry I didnt notice that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Oct 25 2009, 09:26 PM~15461238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brothers :biggrin: :biggrin: . Damn I forgot to say it before!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got my shit today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 10 2009, 01:17 PM~15620539
> *Got my shit today :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I've read that they make good paint. Looking forward to seeing what you put it on.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, All my builds have been done with Zero paints products


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice. Love that old hat. Thats sweet.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!  
Just a basic idea of patterns, i was bored so tried my idea on plain body, but i wont tell you yet what paints im gonna use. 
It looks like crap on the pictures, but it will be 100x better when im doing it on real paint:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit, that looks sweet. I wanna see that on paint! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 11:39 AM~15633009
> *Shit, that looks sweet.  I wanna see that on paint!  :0
> *


X2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 11 2009, 07:26 PM~15632872
> *Thanks homies!
> Just a basic idea of patterns, i was bored so tried my idea on plain body, but i wont tell you yet what paints im gonna use.
> It looks like crap on the pictures, but it will be 100x better when im doing it on real paint:
> ...



I believe that...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got it from customer, he would like me to build it because he has never built any kit before and he is afraid to ruin it. Will be stock, fuel injected 5,7L V8 engine.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Is t goig to be a replica or u just buildin it for someone?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 15 2009, 10:00 PM~15671327
> *Is t goig to be a replica or u just buildin it for someone?
> *


Not really replicia, owner of it is building pearl green Firebird(havent seen it in person or on pics yet) and he asked me if i could paint this model car pearl green too, but he didnt ask me to build 100% replicia. 
I'll see what he asks, i sent him Email with some questions so I'll see what I can do  .


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Build the model and make him make the replica with the real car. Haha. 
Keep us posted man.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 15 2009, 10:05 PM~15671357
> *Build the model and make him make the replica with the real car. Haha.
> Keep us posted man.
> *


Lol that would be cool!! :biggrin: 


DAMN I FOUND PACKAGE WHEN I CAME HOME!!! :0 I knew its 94 Impala kit from BIG THANKS TO YOU, BIARITTZ. VERY VERY VERY KIND OF YOU!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

It was time to throw out all the books from second shelf :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

MERRY EARLY CHRISTMAS SIIM.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 17 2009, 03:59 PM~15689160
> *It was time to throw out all the books from second shelf :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice line up Homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Sup homies, asking for little help. I'm dry-fitting the wheels of 94, but seems like rear tires are much bigger than the front ones and rims are too small for them. Any glue why is it like that? Didnt find anything in instructions.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a the tures you are using ar e made for the gold plated wires that come with the lowrider version on t he 96 impala ! The stock wheels are smaller and the tires are differnt ! 

If you want to make it stock and use the SS wheels i have the tires that fit , pm me your address !


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

thats nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 02:19 AM~15706706
> *If you  want  to  make it  stock  and  use  the  SS wheels  i  have  the  tires  that  fit  ,  pm me  your  address !
> *


Thanks for offer bro, but Reverend Hearse is already sending me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice tape work bro. And I like the lineup of finished rides. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some news: There is big illness in Estonia, in our school half of the students were missing, in our class 14 person of 29 were missing. There is massive flu moving around Estonia. So they closed our school(and many other schools in Estonia), Monday and Tuesday is free for us.
So that means I have long weekend, I packed my models and paints and airbrush and I'm gonna have hell of a painting this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .
I'm healthy person, good that I dont have that flu yet, going to countryside tomorrow(its away from people so less change to get flu), and will have very hot sauna so I can be well and focus on painting


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm home, got 61,63 and firebird painted :biggrin: . Did some crazy patterns on 63, stay tuned, imma upload more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 10:38 AM~15752809
> *I'm home, got 61,63 and firebird painted :biggrin: . Did some crazy patterns on 63, stay tuned, imma upload more pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Paint looks good so far siim.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

61 will be nice and clean, I saw a pic of droptop 61 with same color combo and I really liked it! :biggrin: 
















Customer's firebird is dark green, I hope he likes the tone, he wanted dark.









PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Siim All of those look great, but I'm really liking the '63, very nice job!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

DAMN. NICE PATTERNS ON THE 63 SIIM. NOT TOO MUCH AND NOT TOO LITTLE. REALLY NICE SHIT DOG. DAMN.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2009, 01:27 PM~15754099
> *Siim All of those look great, but I'm really liking the '63, very nice job!!
> *



X2!!!! GREAT JOB!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2009, 11:27 AM~15754099
> *Siim All of those look great, but I'm really liking the '63, very nice job!!
> *


x2! Very nice


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice work Siim. Patterns of the 63 look great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The paint work on all those is outstanding, but the 63 stands out the most to me. Great work bro!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you all for kind feedback, it really means a lot! :thumbsup: 



Hey Charles, let me know what you think of that 61 you sent. I think I will do it very clean stock-looking ride with wire rims. Saw something like this and I thought this is very cool :biggrin: 
http://i44.tinypic.com/2qtzjhg.jpg
Let me know what you think, you sent me that model car and you have right to say your opinion too!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Siim, I think the way you are going with the 61 looks fine. You are the builder you go with how you feel.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 23 2009, 04:48 PM~15756968
> *Siim, I think the way you are going with the 61 looks fine. You are the builder you go with how you feel.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Roadkill2525 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great work on the '63, glad its being built instead of collecting dust under my desk.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Here is a daylight picture. Firebird will be repainted because owner is not very happy with tone.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 24 2009, 11:14 AM~15764180
> *Thanks homies!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here is a daylight picture. Firebird will be repainted because owner is not very happy with tone.
> 
> ...



Repaint? well its looks fine to me, but that green Impala is SICK .....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 24 2009, 01:14 AM~15764180
> *Thanks homies!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here is a daylight picture. Firebird will be repainted because owner is not very happy with tone.
> 
> ...


hey, the roof on that 63 looks smokin! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies! :biggrin: 

Roy, customer wants that firebird much darker green, when he gets me the correct paint then i will repaint it


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 29 2009, 07:36 AM~15811353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, That is some delicate foil work. Looks GREAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice foil job.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2009, 07:55 PM~15816850
> *Nice foil job.
> *


x2 very clean job


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro that kinda foil work takes patience, Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 24 2009, 02:14 AM~15764180
> *Thanks homies!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here is a daylight picture. Firebird will be repainted because owner is not very happy with tone.
> 
> ...


Bro, that roof pattern job looks freaking awesome!! Your work improves as fast as lighting!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you all homies, thats just what i need to get motivated to improve and build more!!   I know I build them for myself but it makes you feel good if you are not the only one liking your hard work!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you are a badd, builder! just passin through,,with caution! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 30 2009, 03:38 AM~15819643
> *Bro, that roof pattern job looks freaking awesome!! Your work improves as fast as lighting!
> *



X 2000000000 !!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got one of my 64's made to pieces, sent the body to someone who needs it more than I do. Other stuff will go to my parts box


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 30 2009, 06:30 PM~15821021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies! :biggrin: 



Trendsetta you will always be the best pattern-painter, your builds always make me to try better and better paintjobs :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sup homies, I havent done shit for a while and i wont be able to do anything in next few months either, but i was bored now and I think i need to do dio for my rides :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol, Imudel ******* are people in our estonian model car forum, forum is full of bullshit and spamming, but nobody builds anything.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the roof on that 63 is badass


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 8 2010, 03:31 PM~16227973
> *Lol, Imudel ******* are people in our estonian model car forum, forum is full of bullshit and spamming, but nobody builds anything.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 04:34 PM~16228626
> *the roof on that 63 is badass
> *


co signed.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE!! THAT LOOKS REAL CLEAN BRO.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies, but body will be repainted with 3x darker green when outside temperature gets at least 0'C, right now its around -26'C and -32'C :angry:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 23 2010, 08:46 AM~16384614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   those wheels are sweet


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I did engraving(will do it for whole frame):









using this


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 8 2010, 05:10 PM~16227773
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Siim, that roof patten is SICK !!!!!!!!

it looks really good with that body color!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies   

Engravings are slowly taking shape, lot to do though. And they are bit rough, I will make them smoother when I'm done with whole frame


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 31 2010, 09:09 AM~16467035
> *Thanks homies
> 
> Engravings are slowly taking shape, lot to do though. And they are bit rough, I will make them smoother when I'm done with whole frame
> ...


That's looks really nice Siim!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 31 2010, 06:09 PM~16467035
> *Thanks homies
> 
> Engravings are slowly taking shape, lot to do though. And they are bit rough, I will make them smoother when I'm done with whole frame
> ...



Thats nice


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Comin' out tight Slim! :0 Nice dedication!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice job on the engraving!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers    

Got new tires for 94 Impala, there was wrong tires in the box, one dude from other forum helped me out with tires  










And did better pic of engravings


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Homie... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

All set, going to paint the frame with Alclad chrome today, I hope it turns out OK


----------



## newman9800 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work.Looking so beautiful.Good job
__________________________________
Etnies
Fly London Shoes


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry guys, no updates today of the frame  . My dad is not well and we didnt drive to the countryside today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 13 2010, 01:02 PM~16601804
> *Sorry guys, no updates today of the frame  . My dad is not well and we didnt drive to the countryside today.
> *



Hope your dad gets better.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that frame looks awesome...hope you dad gets to feelin better


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Its nothing serious, just got little bit cold, he didnt feel like driving today :biggrin: 
I wish I could have drivers license already, starting to do them in summer


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 13 2010, 03:04 AM~16600376
> *All set, going to paint the frame with Alclad chrome today, I hope it turns out OK
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta see that! :wow: :wow: :wow: Good work Siim!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 PM~16601870
> *Its nothing serious, just got little bit cold, he didnt feel like driving today :biggrin:
> I wish I could have drivers license already, starting to do them in summer
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick work on the frame bro, thats a cool idea u did :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Firebird got new paint :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 12 2010, 09:01 AM~16868446
> *nice work
> *


X2.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

firebird looks good nice color


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers  . I wish I could have more time to build  . Right now have to go and spend quite a lot of time to throw that god damn snow away from the road, then i have to do my school research work which i have worked on few months now, i have to finish this fucker before April. Leaves no time for modeling


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Painted the frame with chrome paint, engravings didnt come out as i wanted but I learned few things about doing them so next time I'll be better  . I'll make better pics tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT LOOKS SICK SIIM!! GREAT JOB, I NEED TO SEND SOME OF MINE TO DO FOR ME. :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks good homie !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice foil work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 13 2010, 11:20 AM~16880140
> *Painted the frame with chrome paint, engravings didnt come out as i wanted but I learned few things about doing them so next time I'll be better  . I'll make better pics tomorrow in daylight.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the engraving! good idea! came out clean bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers :biggrin: 
But I dont agree with hocknberry, they didnt come out so clean as I wanted :biggrin: Next time i'll use more sandpaper


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 14 2010, 05:14 AM~16883264
> *nice foil work
> *


You mean the frame? Its Alclad chrome paint not foil


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 14 2010, 11:27 AM~16885330
> *Thanks brothers :biggrin:
> But I dont agree with hocknberry, they didnt come out so clean as I wanted :biggrin: Next time i'll use more sandpaper
> 
> ...



That engraving shit is SICK bro...... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good slim keep up the good work homie!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 14 2010, 05:27 AM~16885330
> *Thanks brothers :biggrin:
> But I dont agree with hocknberry, they didnt come out so clean as I wanted :biggrin: Next time i'll use more sandpaper
> 
> ...


looks bad ass to me bro :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 14 2010, 05:25 PM~16887882
> *looks bad ass to me bro :biggrin:
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies, I appreciate it!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 14 2010, 02:27 AM~16885330
> *Thanks brothers :biggrin:
> But I dont agree with hocknberry, they didnt come out so clean as I wanted :biggrin: Next time i'll use more sandpaper
> 
> ...


Fukkin's sick siim!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Jev! :biggrin: 
I'll give another try of engraving on the 63 Impala's frame once I start to work with it


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

FUCK YEAAAA!!</span>


Its spring break!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: . I can finally take my time off from fuckin hard schoolwork. I'm going to countryside next week <span style=\'color:red\'>and I'll take my airbrush and model cars with me so I have hella time to do modeling after long time :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

MAN!!!! i don't see nothing wrong with it homie that shit is tight ass hell i dont see nothing more you could done else to it :dunno: its clean bro!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brother! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wazzzzzup my LiL homies!!   
I was in countryside and I got some shit painted and glued.

Lets see where do we start. 

1) 61 Impala. With that ride I had lil bit bad luck, I forgot my sharp tool home so I was unable to do any engraving. Plus interior didnt come out good at all, I hate the tone and tape took some off.





2)63 Impala. Got most of the stuff painted. Now I'm waiting for my 2K clear coat to get here. THen I will clear some parts and its pretty much finished.


3)Firebird, mostly done, body needs polishing then need to assemble everything.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice bro all looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Good work bro...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD SIIM!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers   
Firebird is finished, pictures suck bigtime, I'lll make better ones tomorrow :biggrin: 
































































:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro, I like the color


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Something is going on... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I see badass pumps...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 25 2010, 02:02 PM~16998057
> *Wazzzzzup my LiL homies!!
> I was in countryside and I got some shit painted and glued.
> 
> ...


looks pretty damn good to me homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 2 2010, 12:24 AM~17072595
> *Nice work bro!!
> *


x2!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 1 2010, 02:46 PM~17066934
> *Something is going on... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup: . YOUR MODELING SKILLS HAVE GOTTEN SO MUCH BETTER, STAY WITH IT ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers    

Tried to make Besco 280 Hydraulic setup in the trunk. I am not good at all with small details like this but let me know what you think.It needs paint still.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS PRETTY DAMN GOOD TO ME!! YOU DID A GREAT JOB, ESPECIALLY SINCE YOU DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PESCOS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie, your tutorial really helped me out :thumbsup: 
Here's updated pic of setup, needs lil bit more work and i'm done :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats fucking great work :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 3 2010, 06:24 PM~17086844
> *thats fucking great work :thumbsup:
> *




X2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

X3


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 4 2010, 12:41 AM~17086668
> *Thanks homie, your tutorial really helped me out :thumbsup:
> Here's updated pic of setup, needs lil bit more work and i'm done :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



Great work Siim.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

x 4 ..... were did ya get those pumps?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!   

Regalistic I got them from very good friend who said he doesn't want to sell them


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 3 2010, 03:41 PM~17086668
> *Thanks homie, your tutorial really helped me out :thumbsup:
> Here's updated pic of setup, needs lil bit more work and i'm done :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



Nice work on them Pesco's Siim!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work on the pumps.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

came out great! especially if u dont like small detail work like u said, but it looks like to me u do! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

excellent work on the pumps bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 3 2010, 02:41 PM~17086668
> *Thanks homie, your tutorial really helped me out :thumbsup:
> Here's updated pic of setup, needs lil bit more work and i'm done :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


lovin the pescos bro!!!!!!!!! gangsta ass set up!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for the warm words homies! Really keeps me in building mood!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your on the right Track Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

These will go to hobby show next weekend. It will be first show where my rides will be shown :biggrin:  . Too bad I cant be there myself


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

You have some nice builds Siim. Good Luck.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> Thanks homie, your tutorial really helped me out :thumbsup:
> Here's updated pic of setup, needs lil bit more work and i'm done :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 3 2010, 05:41 PM~17086668
> *Thanks homie, your tutorial really helped me out :thumbsup:
> Here's updated pic of setup, needs lil bit more work and i'm done :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


this set up is titz!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 11:52 AM~15752937
> *61 will be nice and clean, I saw a pic of droptop 61 with same color combo and I really liked it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pint on the roof thats what im talkin bout!!


----------



## pontiackid72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sweet rides, Really like the way you lay out the masking for the paint schemes.

I tried look at your old builds in photobucket but has password protect look forward see more them posted. Great job


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you homies!!!!    



> _Originally posted by pontiackid72_@May 1 2010, 04:41 AM~17355604
> *Sweet rides, Really like the way you lay out the masking for the paint schemes.
> 
> I tried look at your old builds in photobucket but has password protect look forward see more them posted.  Great job
> *


All them are posted in this thread, just look thru the pages and you can see everything :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 3 2010, 03:41 PM~17086668
> *Thanks homie, your tutorial really helped me out :thumbsup:
> Here's updated pic of setup, needs lil bit more work and i'm done :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


TIGHT!


----------



## pontiackid72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks I just finished and loved watching the paint process you did on them. Ecellent work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 30 2010, 04:51 PM~17353378
> *These will go to hobby show next weekend. It will be first show where my rides will be shown :biggrin:   . Too bad I cant be there myself
> 
> 
> ...


Goodluck !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Siim , where is the Show !!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

In Estonia :biggrin: .You wanna come? :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 1 2010, 11:34 PM~17362582
> *Goodluck !
> *




X2 BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I think not , its a long way for me !

Do you wanna come to a German Model car Contest in August in Hannover ???


Make some good Pics from the Show , i think thats really intresting !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 4 2010, 01:44 PM~17384477
> *I think not , its a long way for me !
> 
> Do you wanna come to a German Model car Contest in August in Hannover ???
> ...


I think I cant be there, its too long way for me :biggrin: 
And I cant make any pictures of our hobby show unfortunately, but some of my friends will take some pics and I will post them up.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Looked like a nice show.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

models lookin good bro keep up the great work


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, here's more pics my friend made  :
http://kaubi.planet.ee/?dir=./pildid/mudelimaailm
I was not there unfortunately, i was on the other side of Estonia instead. I'll post up more pics when some homies send them.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 9 2010, 06:21 PM~17433892
> *Thanks, here's more pics my friend made  :
> http://kaubi.planet.ee/?dir=./pildid/mudelimaailm
> I was not there unfortunately, i was on the other side of Estonia instead. I'll post up more pics when some homies send them.
> *


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 9 2010, 09:21 AM~17433892
> *Thanks, here's more pics my friend made  :
> http://kaubi.planet.ee/?dir=./pildid/mudelimaailm
> I was not there unfortunately, i was on the other side of Estonia instead. I'll post up more pics when some homies send them.
> *


  good show


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I found a video on youtube, you can see my rides at 0:49 :biggrin: . Dont mind the weird music, I dunno who made that video. :biggrin: :biggrin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo3iJBpjB2s&feature=related




And maybe you guys havent noticed but I havent built anything for a while now.
Fuckin problems after problems. The shipping service sucks some stanky big dark anus    :angry: . I have waited for my 2K clear hardener for a half year now, and i still havent recieved it. The dawg i bought 2K from has send 2 packages out already, one of them arrived(but bottle of hardener was broke) and other one for compensation hasnt arrived. I am also waiting for 64 Impala kit package for like many months now, I really really really want to start it already  . You guys with mad skills make me want to build something. 
I only have 94 Impala to build right now, not much done but when its worth showing I'll post up some pics.

+ the end of the school is getting closer and school pressure gets heavy as hell. I wish I could have more time to put some work in WIP's.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol, I'm bored so i took unprimered body of 94 Caprice and pulled some pinstripe tape. Bad thing is that its coming out too good and I cant paint it because it needs primer before taping. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

94 Impala's progress pics  


































































Here is one pic of completed vehicle, tomorrow more pics because its getting dark and my camera sucks at dark. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wazzup homies, 94 Impala is completed, big thanks goes to 85Biarrittz for the kit   :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 4 2010, 12:16 PM~17695338
> *Lol, I'm bored so i took unprimered body of 94 Caprice and pulled some pinstripe tape.  Bad thing is that its coming out too good and I cant paint it because it needs primer before taping. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Homie that pattern looks real good !


And the Impala SS came out sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks T! :biggrin: 
I need to get back to lowrider building. Building stock cars is not my cup of tea, they are too monotone :biggrin: . I need some candy paint :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: . But my damn WIP lowriders are 120km away from me  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice work Siim. You need to get you another one and pattern it out.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

nice work and sick pattern on the ss hood :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies but you got it wrong :biggrin: . The black one is Impala SS i got from 85Biarittz, the patterned one is Caprice taxi kit I got from DLO Styles


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 14 2010, 02:27 PM~17782661
> *Thanks homies but you got it wrong :biggrin: . The black one is Impala SS i got from 85Biarittz, the patterned one is Caprice taxi kit I got from DLO Styles
> *


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got new wheels for Caprice(Caprice will be twin turbo custom taxi :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  )











































63 Is slowly coming together  
Trunk needs lotta work still. It has mirrored oval shape in the middle of flocked floor  









Just foolin around :biggrin: 


















I'm going with these tho


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Great Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GREAT WORK SIIM!!! LOVIN THA 63! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work in here bro...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 29 2010, 11:19 AM~17916000
> *GREAT WORK SIIM!!! LOVIN THA 63! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cleared some shit with 2k   .
But I fucked the 63 up, I tried to give it another coat today but it was bad idea, it doesnt look so good as it look yesturday :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 



















Trunk:













But 61 looks good :cheesy: :cheesy: 


























Both of them need some minor polishing and they look niceass  . 63 is almost finished, I let the clear cure a lil bit then polish and then its 99% completed


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKIN SICK SIIM!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

since the 63 is all trimmed up youre safe with a 3rd coat


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 4 2010, 09:06 PM~17959041
> *since the 63 is all trimmed up youre safe with a 3rd coat
> *


You sure? Maybe it gets worse? Because it looked fineass yesterday and today morning, but when I gave it a second coat, the orange peel appeared. Dont want to put too heavy coat either because panel lines will gonna look funny then.

But I think I can handle it with polishing, I've seen much worse orange peel with 1k clear coat so no biggie.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 4 2010, 12:20 PM~17959116
> *You sure? Maybe it gets worse? Because it looked fineass yesterday and today morning, but when I gave it a second coat, the orange peel appeared. Dont want to put too heavy coat either because panel lines will gonna look funny then.
> 
> But I think I can handle it with polishing, I've seen much worse orange peel with 1k clear coat so no biggie.
> *


my rule is 3 coats no cure time. urethane is pretty hard you should be ok with polishing


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 4 2010, 09:28 PM~17959164
> *my rule is 3 coats no cure time. urethane is pretty hard you should be ok with polishing
> *


Oh, maybe the problem is curing. I left it for whole night before i gave it second coat.
I'll polish it tomorrow if i have time  , going to drive in driver's school tomorrow and having exam at evening so keep your fingers crossed homies  . Few more exams and I should be able to get my drivers lisence by my 18'th birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 10:19 PM~17959403
> *
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

One more pic of the 2k shine :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That look nice


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 4 2010, 08:56 PM~17958974
> *Cleared some shit with 2k    .
> But I fucked the 63 up, I tried to give it another coat today but it was bad idea, it doesnt look so good as it look yesturday :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ...



Fawk nice work bra


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers    

63 is Finished


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice work in here Siim. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Charles :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 5 2010, 08:07 PM~17964076
> *Thanks brothers
> 
> 63 is Finished
> ...



Great build Siim :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie :biggrin: 


More pics :cheesy: 




































































And i'm ready to continue with other build :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Grrreat looking builds in here Siim! :thumbsup:

That 63 is KILLER!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie these builds are freakin' sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So clean!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Siim!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice impala


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies  . 

Little teaser for you guys, hopefully you see pictures of completed car in saturday/sunday


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 22 2010, 10:06 AM~18110643
> *Thanks homies  .
> 
> Little teaser for you guys, hopefully you see pictures of completed car in saturday/sunday
> ...


 :wow: you are officially the shit! top dog status for sure in my book!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 05:18 PM~18110719
> *:wow: you are officially the shit! top dog status for sure in my book!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
It gave me a good smile :biggrin: 
Thanks homie, keep your fingers crossed that I can finish this 61 in countryside  .


I also tried out little cheap photo setup, next time I try something better.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro. Always nice work.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

real nice clean rides Mr. Siim keep them pics coming homie!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice builds 
lovin that 6 tre the paint ,patterns and old school set up. did u scratch build the set up?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin killa Siim.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 22 2010, 05:06 PM~18110643
> *Thanks homies  .
> 
> Little teaser for you guys, hopefully you see pictures of completed car in saturday/sunday
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for the comments brothers!     


> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 22 2010, 08:05 PM~18111930
> *nice builds
> lovin that 6 tre the paint ,patterns and old school set up. did u scratch build the set up?
> *


Not 100%. The pumps and tanks are resin parts I got from good friend DLO Styles, I also want to thank him for tutorial how the setup must look like   . It was pretty hard work but I'm pretty happy with outcome


----------



## MrW270 (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 22 2010, 08:24 AM~18110750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It gave me a good smile :biggrin:
> Thanks homie, keep your fingers crossed that I can finish this 61 in countryside  .
> ...


Thats a slick looking pic


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 22 2010, 08:06 AM~18110643
> *Thanks homies  .
> 
> Little teaser for you guys, hopefully you see pictures of completed car in saturday/sunday
> ...




hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sup Homies! :biggrin: 
Another lowlow finished. I have to say I had pleasure to build this car, everything fits good and overall look came out nice in my eyes.

I tried to combine OG look with lowrider style.

Alright, I'll give you overview what I've done:
*Body:*
*Primer: some kind of Mr. Color Surfacer, I think.
*Paint: Zero Paints Brilliant Red + Zero Paints Pearl White
*Clear: DuPont 3800S - ChromaClear HS 
* I didnt use any kit decals except license plates. All emblems and trims are done with BMF.
*Panel Lines darkened with Tamiya Smoke
* I used Zero Candy Red to make taillights more realistic.

*Chassis:*
*Some random wheels from my drawer. I used 1964 Impala kit's stock version whitewalls, they were too big in diameter tho, I did some cutting and they fit like a charm.
*Frame + Axles + Exhaust mufflers are engraved. Frame and axles got Alclad Chrome paint. The Frame was not separated from bottom so I had to mask it out with tape to paint.

*Engine:*
*Fuel pump from 1964 Impala kit
*Fuel lines and filter.
*Ignition wires with PE clamps.
*Hydraulic lines and cylinders

*Interior:*
*I tried to achieve OG look.
*Details done with BMF
*Lowridermagazine and Impalas Magazine on back seat


Ok too much bullshit, take a look at pictures and let me know what you think :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks real good Siim. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 25 2010, 09:15 PM~18136559
> *Sup Homies!  :biggrin:
> Another lowlow finished. I have to say I had pleasure to build this car, everything fits good and overall look came out nice in my eyes.
> 
> ...



BADASS BUILD SIIM ,THE FRAME IS PLAIN SICK.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

badass 61 siim i like detail on it looks really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Came out clean bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies 
I'm having a theory exam tomorrow for drivers licence. Wish me luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 26 2010, 03:24 PM~18143724
> *Thanks homies
> I'm having a theory exam tomorrow for drivers licence. Wish me luck
> *



Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 26 2010, 03:26 PM~18143741
> *Good luck.
> *




x-2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea that Impy came out bad ass bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers!  
And I succeeded the theory exam    . Pretty damn happy. But the driving exam... I can do it in 19'th august :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: . I really hoped I could get the drivers license in my 18'th birthday(4'th august) but now this hope is gone


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 25 2010, 12:15 PM~18136559
> *Sup Homies!  :biggrin:
> Another lowlow finished. I have to say I had pleasure to build this car, everything fits good and overall look came out nice in my eyes.
> 
> ...


SUPERCLEAN!!


----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 29 2009, 07:36 AM~15811353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did u use on this?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE ACE HOMIE!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!

bigkev_21, I used Bare Metal Foil


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got this from Charles(85biarritz). Thank you homie, i owe you bigtime for this favor!   
Its my first time with these pegasus wheels too(1109 if im correct?), they look very nice in person, i never liked them in pictures but i gotta say they are actually the best ones i have seen in person    











It will be painted candy purple


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2010, 01:44 AM~18417813
> *Got this from Charles(85biarritz). Thank you homie, i owe you bigtime for this favor!
> Its my first time with these pegasus wheels too(1109 if im correct?), they look very nice in person, i never liked them in pictures but i gotta say they are actually the best ones i have seen in person
> 
> ...



Glad it made it. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Brothers, I have a question.
Is there something missing from under the passenger side headlight, next to my thumb? It doesnt look like if something has broke off, but the front should be all in one solid piece IMO. + the body is bit twisted thats why I held it straight with my fingers but thats no biggie.










It looks different on this picture:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2010, 07:09 AM~18418787
> *Brothers, I have a question.
> Is there something missing from under the passenger side headlight, next to my thumb? It doesnt look like if something has broke off, but the front should be all in one solid piece IMO. + the body is bit twisted thats why I held it straight with my fingers but thats no biggie.
> 
> ...


Yes was a bad shot. Not enough plastic in the mold. 
I think I have a spare body.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2010, 06:09 AM~18418787
> *Brothers, I have a question.
> Is there something missing from under the passenger side headlight, next to my thumb? It doesnt look like if something has broke off, but the front should be all in one solid piece IMO. + the body is bit twisted thats why I held it straight with my fingers but thats no biggie.
> 
> ...


Revell will let you return the body and they will replace it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 27 2010, 02:32 PM~18418812
> *Revell will let you return the body and they will replace it.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah aint too big problem, + i already did work with the mold lines, no need to do it one more time :biggrin: . This problem should be fixed with some styrene,


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 02:19 PM~18418796
> *Yes was a bad shot. Not enough plastic in the mold.
> I think I have a spare body.
> *


Dont worry about it, i can fix the problem with styrene


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 06:08 AM~18418785
> *Glad it made it. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.
> *


X-2!!! :0  I already _know_ it's gonna be cool!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Antonio  .
I forgot to post this picture.
I tried to scratchbuild Optima batteries, I think they came out pretty good because I have never been very skilled in scratchbuilding.  
I need to make at least 8 of them because i want to use them in trunk setup.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell, those look even better than the ones I get from ebay!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2010, 08:39 AM~18419102
> *Thanks Antonio  .
> I forgot to post this picture.
> I tried to scratchbuild Optima batteries, I think they came out pretty good because I have never been very skilled in scratchbuilding.
> ...


Those look great homie !!!!!!!!!!!

I made a Optima battery awhile back for a master , just waitin' to get some mold material. I need lots of these too !


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2010, 08:22 AM~18418893
> *Dont worry about it, i can fix the problem with styrene
> *


  
Nice work on the battery.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 09:24 AM~18419305
> *
> Nice work on the battery.
> *


X2 one of the best I've seen yet.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:54 AM~18419859
> *X2 one of the best I've seen yet.
> *




X3!!! I scratch built some, 1 in the green 64 and one in the blue and green 59 I did and yours blow mine out of the water. By far the best ones I've seen yet! Great job bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers for feedback   

Finished the paintjob, pretty happy with the look but paint quality is very crap because primer was playing fool with me + airbrush didnt want to work properly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 29 2010, 11:12 AM~18432329
> *Thanks brothers for feedback
> 
> Finished the paintjob, pretty happy with the look but paint quality is very crap because primer was playing fool with me + airbrush didnt want to work properly.
> ...



Looks good nice patterns!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 29 2010, 10:12 AM~18432329
> *Thanks brothers for feedback
> 
> Finished the paintjob, pretty happy with the look but paint quality is very crap because primer was playing fool with me + airbrush didnt want to work properly.
> ...


WOW, that's beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 29 2010, 08:12 AM~18432329
> *Thanks brothers for feedback
> 
> Finished the paintjob, pretty happy with the look but paint quality is very crap because primer was playing fool with me + airbrush didnt want to work properly.
> ...


Damn, I love the color and graphics...too bad the primer spoils it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18433221
> *Damn, I love the color and graphics...too bad the primer spoils it.
> *


X2


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 25 2010, 01:15 PM~18136559
> *Sup Homies!  :biggrin:
> Another lowlow finished. I have to say I had pleasure to build this car, everything fits good and overall look came out nice in my eyes.
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN WORK GOOD JOB BRO.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 29 2010, 11:12 AM~18432329
> *Thanks brothers for feedback
> 
> Finished the paintjob, pretty happy with the look but paint quality is very crap because primer was playing fool with me + airbrush didnt want to work properly.
> ...


looking good bro !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers  
I'm thinking about repainting the hood and trunk to get bit better quality. Just have to make sure i have enough paint for that.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks fantastic bro!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Made few more group photos. There is also one red wagon 64 my homie builds, i'm doing foiling for him, he wants to know what you think  


















































A pic of WIP 58, just was trying how it looks like with chrome trims.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

SICK COLLECTION :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 01:55 PM~18440932
> *SICK COLLECTION  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


x 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 8 2010, 05:22 PM~18514291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I bet it really works :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Builds are lookin Sick Siim!! Your boys 64 looks Sweet too! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 8 2010, 10:22 AM~18514291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice motor bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 8 2010, 08:21 AM~18514691
> *Builds are lookin Sick Siim!! Your boys 64 looks Sweet too!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

badd ass line up ....i like the custom 64 wagon... but there all great builds very nice work!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the props homies!!     

As some of you know, I am no longer MCBA member. I just realized that club thing is not for me, i'll be running solo for now on.

But that doesnt affect my building, I'll keep building and keep this hobby alive


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 9 2010, 06:15 AM~18523245
> *Thanks a lot for the props homies!!
> 
> As some of you know, I am no longer MCBA member. I just realized that club thing is not for me, i'll be running solo for now on.
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 9 2010, 09:15 AM~18523245
> *Thanks a lot for the props homies!!
> 
> As some of you know, I am no longer MCBA member. I just realized that club thing is not for me, i'll be running solo for now on.
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 9 2010, 07:15 AM~18523245
> *Thanks a lot for the props homies!!
> 
> As some of you know, I am no longer MCBA member. I just realized that club thing is not for me, i'll be running solo for now on.
> ...


Right on homie!! Your builds look super good!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks rough but every detail and button is painted or foiled


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Building is all that really matters! The dash looks tight!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2010, 11:01 AM~18440446
> *Made few more group photos. There is also one red wagon 64 my homie builds, i'm doing foiling for him, he wants to know what you think
> 
> 
> ...



damn that 58 is proper bro keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice work in here Siim.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 10 2010, 03:49 PM~18535270
> *Nice work in here Siim.
> *


X 2 !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 10 2010, 03:47 PM~18535255
> *damn that 58 is proper bro keep up the good work
> *


Yeah I like that '58 too ! Real nice right there !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 13 2010, 04:47 PM~18553446
> *X 2 !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homeslice :biggrin: . Dont have much to show right now tho  . Fuckin tired 24/7, 8 hours a schoolday + homework aint too easy on me. 

But fuck it, I'll grab the 58 and see what I can do with it 


Edit: I forgot to tell. I'm going to repaint the hood and trunk lid next weekend. Already wetsanded it and primed. Lets hope second try will be better


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's kool , school is always first bro !


Good luck on the re-paint !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> Made few more group photos. There is also one red wagon 64 my homie builds, i'm doing foiling for him, he wants to know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Firsttimer in engraving windows, looks good I think  . As you see I call this car a "Grapevine"


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 17 2010, 03:03 PM~18591647
> *Firsttimer in engraving windows, looks good I think  . As you see I call this car a "Grapevine"
> 
> 
> ...



Nice touch Siim.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 17 2010, 12:03 PM~18591647
> *Firsttimer in engraving windows, looks good I think  . As you see I call this car a "Grapevine"
> 
> 
> ...


nice you do it from the inside


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 17 2010, 10:07 PM~18591670
> *nice you do it from the inside
> *


Yeah!

I was not sure if 1:1 cars get their windows etched inside or outside?


I had to flip this text to get it look right from outside


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 17 2010, 10:07 PM~18591667
> *Nice touch Siim.
> *


Thanks Charles


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 17 2010, 02:03 PM~18591647
> *"Grapevine"
> 
> 
> ...


"Grapevine" is gonna be nice with that window in it bro ! Great job !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Window looks good SIIM


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 13 2010, 02:53 PM~18555319
> *:biggrin:
> *




Your collection is looking BAD ASS BRO!!!! Congrats on the license and also the 58 is looking super sweet..... I like that engraving idea on the window.


Keep it up bro!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 17 2010, 12:09 PM~18591682
> *Yeah!
> 
> I was not sure if 1:1 cars get their windows etched inside or outside?
> ...


most etch from the outside on a model you have to from the inside


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Homie, you are doin some killer work in here... Grapevine is lookin superfly bro...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 19 2008, 12:42 PM~12200811
> *First one is 1964 Chevy Impala SS. I'll give some work in progress pictures and then completed pictures:
> 
> 
> ...


wat type of brand of paint u use for this one I am trying to do one just like it and
use http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes2702.htm this paint 
and it came out dark Ill post a pic later on my topic


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 19 2010, 01:02 AM~18599220
> *wat type of brand of paint u use for this one I am trying to do one just like it and
> use http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes2702.htm this paint
> and it came out dark Ill post a pic later on my topic
> *


These are the paints i used
http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1226
http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1228

Zero Paints is the shit I use, very good quality model car paints.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 18 2010, 05:08 PM~18599249
> *These are the paints i used
> http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1226
> http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...roducts_id=1228
> ...


aight thanks bro 
am post that pic right now


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chassis completed. Had pretty big pain in the ass installing the rims :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SIICK!! keep it up bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro


Interior









































Engine bay without engine


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 19 2010, 06:56 PM~18603427
> *Thanks bro
> Interior
> 
> ...



Nice details SIIM


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This mother fucker is off the chain Siim!!!! The detail you put in on the chassis is phawkin bad ass bro..... Shit's too sikk!!! Keep that shit up!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats sick bro 
u use the zero paints on it to?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers    


> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 20 2010, 02:17 AM~18605214
> *thats sick bro
> u use the zero paints on it to?
> *


Yeah, Candy Purple with Silver base


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 05:36 PM~18604762
> *This mother fucker is off the chain Siim!!!!  The detail you put in on the chassis is phawkin bad ass bro..... Shit's too sikk!!!  Keep that shit up!
> *




X's2!!!:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 20 2010, 07:53 AM~18609394
> *Thanks brothers
> 
> Yeah, Candy Purple with Silver base
> *


Cool am order some for my builds


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cleared this bad boy, now it has completly different look with clear   . Needs some polishing and then some chrome trims. Then I need to finish the trunk and its pretty much completed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 12:37 PM~18723562
> *Cleared this bad boy, now it has completly different look with clear    . Needs some polishing and then some chrome trims. Then I need to finish the trunk and its pretty much completed.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNN!!!!

Tell me Siim, did you do the patterns or are they decals??

Bro this is sick main!! YOU NAILED IT!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18723649
> *:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:  DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNN!!!!
> 
> Tell me Siim, did you do the patterns or are they decals??
> ...


Thanks a lot homie :biggrin: 
They are all masking tape+paint


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT 58 LOOKS SICK SIIM!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 12:56 PM~18723657
> *Thanks a lot homie :biggrin:
> They are all masking tape+paint
> *



:wow: Bro, you have to give me how to's on that paint!! It's absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kiddin..thats sick as can be man!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot homies    


> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18724084
> *:wow: Bro, you have to give me how to's on that paint!!  It's absolutely Beautiful!
> *


Well its not that hard. 
1)First I painted whole body with candy purple. 
2)Then I figured out how I want the pattern layout to be
3) Take some pinstriping tape and make these pattern shapes
4) cover all with masking tape, it is easier to cut the patterns out if you have pinstripe tapes under the masking tape, you can use the pinstripe line as a cutting line. Its even better if you use BMF as a masking, it doesnt peel any paint off and is easier to cut
5) cut the desired pattern out
6) paint it with silver, you can try different shades etc. I used piece of paper for the little shapes in the corners, the ones that have multi-layer shades. I used piece of paper as a pattern, painted light line, and then move paper backward and another line of paint. And so on and on
7)when you are finished with silver, remove all the tape and cover the whole thing with candy purple.

You can always try different paints instead of silver to get different shades of paints  


I hope this helps


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18723562
> *Cleared this bad boy, now it has completly different look with clear    . Needs some polishing and then some chrome trims. Then I need to finish the trunk and its pretty much completed.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18723562
> *Cleared this bad boy, now it has completly different look with clear    . Needs some polishing and then some chrome trims. Then I need to finish the trunk and its pretty much completed.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

LOVIN THAT COLOR!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 06:37 PM~18723562
> *Cleared this bad boy, now it has completly different look with clear    . Needs some polishing and then some chrome trims. Then I need to finish the trunk and its pretty much completed.
> 
> 
> ...



This is too SICK ,Love that color and pattern


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 04:26 PM~18725560
> *This is too SICK ,Love that color and pattern
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18723562
> *Cleared this bad boy, now it has completly different look with clear    . Needs some polishing and then some chrome trims. Then I need to finish the trunk and its pretty much completed.
> 
> 
> ...


allways nice stuff in here love this car looks real sharp great job.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2010, 09:37 AM~18723562
> *Cleared this bad boy, now it has completly different look with clear    . Needs some polishing and then some chrome trims. Then I need to finish the trunk and its pretty much completed.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks excellent Simm!! Love that rich purple color and ghost patterns.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW Siim this is beautiful!!! :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks BiggC, I appreciate it.  


Grapevine  is slowly getting completed, but there is still tons of work to do, so this is just a mockup to show you guys how it looks like.

















I removed the chrome from continental kit because it had ugly mold line in the middle of it. I bmf'ed it but it looks ugly so I will actually paint it with Alclad Chrome


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 7 2010, 07:03 AM~18758486
> *Thanks BiggC, I appreciate it.
> Grapevine  is slowly getting completed, but there is still tons of work to do, so this is just a mockup to show you guys how it looks like.
> 
> ...



came out clean foo :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks foo :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

It looks SICK Siim!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Darren  
This ride is soon completed, needs only trunk details painted and assembled


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

The 58 came out super nice siim keep up the great work.............


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 7 2010, 09:03 AM~18758486
> *Thanks BiggC, I appreciate it.
> Grapevine  is slowly getting completed, but there is still tons of work to do, so this is just a mockup to show you guys how it looks like.
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats clean bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/15735816
Finally completed. Enjoy the video and please leave some feedback here or in vimeo  . I'm pretty happy with the model, even tho primer, paint and clear coat didnt have good relationships with body.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Real nice video Siim. I am keeping it short since when Hydro see's it. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 11 2010, 11:08 AM~18783341
> *Real nice video Siim. I am keeping it short since when Hydro see's it. :biggrin:
> *


   i JUST MIGHT PRETEND THAT I DID NOT READ THIS! :uh: 
THANKS POP! NOW i AM SITTING HEAR PRETENDING THAT I DONT WANT TO SEE THE 
VIDEO.... (THAT WILL LAST ABOUT A MINUTE)


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 11 2010, 07:13 PM~18782929
> *http://vimeo.com/15735816
> Finally completed. Enjoy the video and please leave some feedback here or in vimeo  . I'm pretty happy with the model, even tho primer, paint and clear coat didnt have good relationships with body.
> *



Always liked Zapp in the early days , that build is plain sick


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 11 2010, 10:13 AM~18782929
> *http://vimeo.com/15735816
> Finally completed. Enjoy the video and please leave some feedback here or in vimeo  . I'm pretty happy with the model, even tho primer, paint and clear coat didnt have good relationships with body.
> *


OUTSTANDING EVERYTHING SIIM.. THE CAR IS ONE OF CLEANEST MOST EYE APPEALING 58'S OUT THERE.. AND YOU NAVIGATED YOUR WAY AROUND THAT WINDOWS PROGRAM LIKE A REAL PRO... THAT EDITING OF DIGITAL MEDIA?
HAS HAD ME CONFUSED AND SCRATCHING MY HEAD FOR OVER A YEAR NOW..
(VIMEO) IS LIKE ANOTHER YOUTUBE? YOU HAD 83 VIEWS IN AN HOUR..
WITH ZERO COMENTS? FUCKIN NINJA LOOKY LOO'S! BUT I CANT GET 83 VIEWS IN TWO MONTH'S? GREAT JOB SIIM!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers, I appreciate it  



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 11 2010, 11:02 PM~18784083
> *OUTSTANDING EVERYTHING SIIM.. THE CAR IS ONE OF CLEANEST MOST EYE APPEALING 58'S OUT THERE..  AND YOU NAVIGATED YOUR WAY AROUND THAT WINDOWS PROGRAM LIKE A REAL PRO...  THAT EDITING OF DIGITAL MEDIA?
> HAS HAD ME CONFUSED AND SCRATCHING MY HEAD FOR OVER A YEAR NOW..
> (VIMEO) IS LIKE ANOTHER YOUTUBE?  YOU HAD 83 VIEWS IN AN HOUR..
> ...


Thanks Hydro  
Yeah Vimeo is nice place to upload videos, even tho it always tells you to get "Vimeo pro" to get unlimited bandwich-sandwich(whatever?) and extra high quality, but it costs money. 
I first uploaded the video in youtube but it started to fuck with me with this WMG shit in the first seconds I uploaded it     . All the work I did with editing, took me whole day, and then it says I cant upload it. Like what the fuck? I am not trying to get any money from this video or pull some fame on me. I respect zapp and roger music and would like to show my respect with this video, and youtube just tells me to fuckoff. 

I'd say Vimeo is 10x better for people who like to share their cool videos. It seems easier to use and videos run smoother/cleaner. Especially when you are pro. Check out some of those videos around there, you can find pretty high quality videos. 

A homie of mine offered me idea to make a full-hd video with his expensive-ass video camera, but it would have required 10x more work, i'm pretty happy with the slideshow i made, it was my first time and I enjoyed it. 


Holy damn I'm writing books now like hydro :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy damn I'm writing books now like hydro :wow: :wow: :wow:



:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 11 2010, 01:31 PM~18784304
> *Thanks brothers, I appreciate it
> Thanks Hydro
> Yeah Vimeo is nice place to upload videos, even tho it always tells you to get "Vimeo pro" to get unlimited bandwich-sandwich(whatever?) and extra high quality, but it costs money.
> ...


 I guess there are worse things than a little reading.. (i dont read my mail) all bills!
Yea siim I have to learn more about that vimeo,, you tube is getting to be a pain..
The only reason I ever set up an account? was to get videos on my site.. 
which I never made happen yet... There are alot of people fed up with the tube..
there giving Gary a hard time as well!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lowdowncreations Model of the Month winner, I freakin love that picture, thanks Stilldown


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

glad you dig it man 
you earned it 4sure :thumbsup: 

my life has been so crazy i havent even looked at any models in quite sometime and then when dlo sent me the pics of the ride i was like :0 :0 :0 that is one badass 58 :yes:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got myself a package and it contains some new kits  

This time I'm gonna build something really different from my previous builds just to experience something new. I hope you dont mind if I post work of non-lowriders for some time


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 11 2010, 09:03 AM~19041297
> *I just got myself a package and it contains some new kits
> 
> This time I'm gonna build something really different from my previous builds just to experience something new. I hope you dont mind if I post work of non-lowriders for some time
> ...


Go for it bro ! You got great buildin' skills plus it's always fun to try buildin' other subjects .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 09:20 AM~19041347
> *Go for it bro ! You got great buildin' skills plus it's always fun to try buildin' other subjects .
> *


X2 Man!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

First I'm gonna build the S15, its my first time to build a japanese thing  









This is how i want it to look like


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick , cant wait to see u put your touch on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 1 2010, 04:45 PM~18960133
> *Lowdowncreations Model of the Month winner, I freakin love that picture, thanks Stilldown
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got the car primered, got some new wheels for it(Blitz Technospeed Z2) and currently working on the lights. They were much brighter before but I manged to empty my batteries during the evening


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 19 2010, 04:41 PM~19112584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats gonna be sick bro!!! I like the lights....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 19 2010, 03:41 PM~19112584
> *Got the car primered, got some new wheels for it(Blitz Technospeed Z2) and currently working on the lights. They were much brighter before but I manged to empty my batteries during the evening
> 
> 
> ...


nice touch with the lights siim!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lights are a bad ass touch siim!!!! TOP NOTCH my friend.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers  

Got them wheels painted


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wheels came out real nice, and those headlights look great !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 20 2010, 10:56 AM~19116664
> *Wheels came out real nice, and those headlights look great !
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies  

Some work done with the brakes. The original chrome pieces were ugly so i decided to do little work with them. Cutted some slots and holes with scalpell(managed to break one corner of one disc, but its no biggie), then sanded the discs with sandpaper to give them "used look". Then painted the supports white. Overall looking is bit rough but I'll do some final touch for them before assembly.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD TO ME! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn those wheels would much better fit under my dirty-ass 94 Impala


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 20 2010, 01:49 PM~19118555
> *LOOKS GOOD TO ME! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X2, the brakes came out nice. Those rims look sick under the Impala :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That Impala looks sick like that!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some lil' work done  

For example interior got finished, nothing special, just OOB. 

















Now on rolling chassis









Undercarriage is simple OOB, a little bit detailing with colors but since I dont know anything about Japs I kept it simple










A little phart cannon too :biggrin: 









And body is taking some time off in brake fluid since I'm not happy with the priming results


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I painted the car yesturday and it has those scratches from body sanding and "twisted plastic effect"(thats how i like to call it) on paint, they didnt show up so bad before, but after applying the flat black paint they ruin the whole picture. 
Any tips how to prevent this? Micro Filler might help?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Because the Nissan is paused for some time, I can start with my long-waited project. There has been 2 boxes in my closet and I've been waiting the whole time to start them, I think now is the time to do it.

As the title says, there are 2 cars involved in one project. Practically 1+1=1. How's it possible? Simple! I'm gonna make one car from two. 
Main "victim" is the 1956 Del Ray. I wanted to build a 56' Bel Air instead, but Revell made a kit of it long time ago and I was said it was a crappy kit. I was told that the new 56 Del Ray kit is 10x better so I chose this one. Bel Air and Del Ray are basically same cars, only different trim level. 

Second "victim" is the new Corvette ZR1, the fastest production Corvette ever made. 630 supercharged horsepower and ridiculous times on Nürburgring and other tracks makes it pretty bad attitude opponent for European exotics and Japanese cars. Well... I might as well say that there are no opponents in this price range.

And how I'm gonna get these cars joined together?
Simple: I will take old school car and put the new school technology in it. Del Ray will get Corvette engine and tranny and everything else.

This is the inspiration





It will be tough challenge for me, but it will sure be lot of fun :biggrin: . I hope I will succeed. 

Need to get a lot of beer for tomorrow to get this shit started. 




I bet half of you didnt read a word I said, I bet you were after pics only :biggrin: 

Fresh kits:











Oldschool and New School


















Front 19'' and rear 23'' Pegasus Diablos



















I need a bigger table now :lol:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 4 2010, 02:53 AM~19234784
> *I painted the car yesturday and it has those scratches from body sanding and "twisted plastic effect"(thats how i like to call it) on paint, they didnt show up so bad before, but after applying the flat black paint they ruin the whole picture.
> Any tips how to prevent this? Micro Filler might help?
> 
> ...


urethane filler primer


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice on the 56...and that dude has a shitload of goodies in his garage. I spied a hard to find Porsche 914-6 in there too. And whatever that ferrari thing was...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this is gonna be a really cool project. Are you planning on just transplanting the engine or using some of the vette chassis and/or suspension?

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats gonna be a bad ass build Siim!! Cant wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 9 2010, 07:49 PM~19285960
> *Thats gonna be a bad ass build Siim!! Cant wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:
> *




x2 Siim. This is awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 10 2010, 01:07 AM~19285143
> * this is gonna be a really cool project.  Are you planning on just transplanting the engine or using some of the vette chassis and/or suspension?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I will be trying to install the vette chassis and suspension in Del Ray too  .

It will be difficult project but I hope i'll have some luck


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 10 2010, 09:05 AM~19291291
> *I will be trying to install the vette chassis and suspension in Del Ray too  .
> 
> It will be difficult project but I hope i'll have some luck
> *


good stuff, I'll keep my eye on this one...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Had quite a few beers and cutting today.

The 6.2L LS9 got assembled, very nice and detailed engine by Revell, one of the best ones I've build yet. Very cool thing about Corvette is that it has rear gearbox to improve weight distribution. But the thing is that the old fart Del Ray refused to take this. Otherwise I would have had to modify the whole floor pan to make it fit. So I had to find a solution that would work best for me and the Chevy. So I came up with modifying the gearbox. I cut lot of stuff and the conclusion is engine and gearbox together as most of the cars have. Only thing I still have to do is removing the rear differential from gearbox.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice project my kind of ride keep pics coming! ill be watching this one.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 10 2010, 02:16 PM~19292646
> *Had quite a few beers and cutting today.
> 
> The 6.2L LS9 got assembled, very nice and detailed engine by Revell, one of the best ones I've build yet. Very cool thing about Corvette is that it has rear gearbox to improve weight distribution. But the thing is that the old fart Del Ray refused to take this. Otherwise I would have had to modify the whole floor pan to make it fit. So I had to find a solution that would work best for me and the Chevy. So I came up with modifying the gearbox. I cut lot of stuff and the conclusion is engine and gearbox together  as most of the cars have. Only thing I still have to do is removing the rear differential from gearbox.
> ...


Siim, this is truly an awesome project bro. I will be watching this one for sure!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's cool. didn't even think of using that tranny on mine. I just chopped off a TH350 & stuck that on there :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback fellas  

Its going slowly but still going somewhere.

Yesterday's morning update, had to go and fight with the snowstorm after that so couldnt post it here before. 


Got the gearbox and differential separated.









Cut some parts off from original Del Ray's Powerglide tranny. 










Should fit I guess










After fitting, sanding, fitting, cutting, sanding, fitting, sanding, fitting, cutting, fitting, gluing and its looks like real gearbox in the ancient times. I wonder if in real life I could do it with 6-Speed Tremec and old Powerglide :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice work Siim!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Engine and differential are now suitable for this car. 









I need something to do to make Corvette's front suspension fit.










Lets remove the pointless crap :biggrin: 









Dry fit.









After few modifications on the frame, i got it fit. Also added a little piece of plastic to support the gearbox.










Fits good enough





















Most of the work with front is done, needs some more details and its done. Tomorrow i'll be heading to the rear suspension.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Few pics how the LS9 looks in the car.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats looking really good Siim. Nice to see all the mods and how clean your keeping it. This one is gonna be sick!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ladies and gents I'm proud to announce that biggest job is done. The Corvette's engine and suspension now fully fits the old car. It was quite an headache but im glad I finally succeeded. Cant tell much from picture as unpainted assembly, but soon I'll start the paintworks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats nice!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 25 2010, 06:50 PM~19419553
> *Ladies and gents I'm proud to announce that biggest job is done. The Corvette's engine and suspension now fully fits the old car. It was quite an headache but im glad I finally succeeded. Cant tell much from picture as unpainted assembly, but soon I'll start the paintworks.
> 
> 
> ...



Wait....You did all that without painting it first??

Do you not pay attention??

You are supposed to paint everything FIRST...THEN hack it up.


J/K...Looks great I cant wait to see paint on it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 25 2010, 06:50 PM~19419553
> *Ladies and gents I'm proud to announce that biggest job is done. The Corvette's engine and suspension now fully fits the old car. It was quite an headache but im glad I finally succeeded. Cant tell much from picture as unpainted assembly, but soon I'll start the paintworks.
> 
> 
> ...


That is some killa work homie ! I can't wait to see some paint on it !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words homies  


Some new updates


The ZR1 has Carbon-Ceramic disk brakes, exactly the same as Ferrari Enzo uses. 
http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/1/Q/1/ag_09zr1_wheelbrake.jpg
http://www.teamzr1.com/ubbthreads/ubbthrea...&filename=5.jpg


To achieve the "dirty" look, I used Humbrol 27003 Steel paint and gave the disks one heavy coat. After it dried, I polished them with the bursh and an old toothbrush.










Engine mostly assembled, dont look at the gearbox since the paint is worn out. I will repaint the gearbox later.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 26 2010, 09:54 AM~19422944
> *Thanks for the kind words homies
> Some new updates
> The ZR1 has Carbon-Ceramic disk brakes, exactly the same as Ferrari Enzo uses.
> ...



Nice werk Siim!   :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got the Nissan Silvia cleared today, some dust went into the clear tho. But I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 2 2011, 03:06 PM~19482012
> *Got the Nissan Silvia cleared today, some dust went into the clear tho. But I'm pretty happy with the result.
> 
> 
> ...


nice shine :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin good up in here like always!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 3 2011, 10:03 AM~19489235
> * Lookin good up in here like always!!
> *


x2 !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got the interior finished. Its still missing steering column and wheel since i forgot to paint it. 
Nice detail is the tissue dispenser. I also added center console with stickshift so it has manual transmission now. I would flock the floor and clearcoat the top of the dashboard but I am limited in these opportunities right now. 


















Undercarriage getting together slowly.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin badass nice work adapting the vette stuff to the belair


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 5 2011, 04:13 PM~19511794
> *Got the interior finished. Its still missing steering column and wheel since i forgot to paint it.
> Nice detail is the tissue dispenser. I also added center console with stickshift so it has manual transmission now. I would flock the floor and clearcoat the top of the dashboard but I am limited in these opportunities right now.
> 
> ...


this is turning out nice !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 6 2011, 03:25 PM~19523007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but the tire in the back isnt "tall" enough


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 01:27 AM~19523021
> *looks good but the tire in the back isnt "tall" enough
> *


Uhm... what do you mean?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great work Siim , you got alot of Style....  :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 6 2011, 03:35 PM~19523112
> *Uhm... what do you mean?
> *


NVM


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now with steering wheel









Some pics of undercarriage


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick bro.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro!  
I hope to finish this ride fast(and im a slow builder) so I can send it to a friend in California so he can take it to a NNL West show.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn bro I just seen ur 58' that bish is super clean! I built one that looks just like it as in the color, but ur details r sick. Ill post some pics when I get a chance!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks man!  


Just got candy blue paint for the 56 Del Ray, so I'm hoping to paint the body during weekend


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2011, 11:13 PM~19561621
> *fukkin sick bro.....
> *


_*X-2!!!*_


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got the body painted, foiled and stuff. Now its also cleared but the picture was taken minutes before it so its just a teaser


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 9 2011, 12:49 PM~19547100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killer.....vett goodies look great in there.. where in the hell did you find the carona??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 23 2011, 10:34 AM~19672618
> *Got the body painted, foiled and stuff. Now its also cleared but the picture was taken minutes before it so its just a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

my kind of ride homie, this is one bad ass ride great job :cheesy:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies for good feedback  


> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 23 2011, 06:57 PM~19672735
> *killer.....vett goodies look great in there.. where in the hell did you find the carona??
> *


I scratchbuilt the bottles and made the 6pack case myself :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dry fit. Cant continue to build it right now since the body needs to completely cure before i start polishing(has some major orange peel on it).


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

BADASS Siim!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Its 99.9% finished, I'm having little trouble with 2 engine details, otherwize it would be completed by now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 23 2011, 11:04 AM~19673611
> *Thanks homies for good feedback
> 
> I scratchbuilt the bottles and made the 6pack case myself  :biggrin:
> *


a how to on how ya did that would be just cool as hell.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

bad ass ride slim love the color too, great stance also. :0


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude, great job on this!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks brothers  I tease you bit more before I give final pictures :biggrin: Just have patience


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Finally finished. I'm really happy with the result
But there are 2 fails, the engine plastic cover looks like crap(repainted it 5 times and it gets worse and worse) and I didnt manage to fit my scratchbuilt optima battery in there. 

It would be nice to show some summer to this car, but it wont stay in Estonia to wait the summer. In few days i'm gonna pack it in and send it to California to one good friend so he can take it to NNL West. Later it will go to 85 Biarritz  

"Few" pics too :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That turned out sick Siim!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 30 2011, 09:19 AM~19735921
> *Finally finished. I'm really happy with the result
> But there are 2 fails, the engine plastic cover looks like crap(repainted it 5 times and it gets worse and worse) and I didnt manage to fit my scratchbuilt optima battery in there.
> 
> ...


Siim you done out did yourself on this one ! 
Every detail is just amazing, simply amazing!


Absolutey beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

one of the coldest ive seen.... immaculent work G


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats badass! Nice work bro


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That is awesome.

Looks like a die-cast.(That is a compliment.)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies!    


Got another ride finished, not so special tho. I dont like it much.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey thats nice.... If you dont like it, Ill take it off your hands for you....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I putted it for sale in Estonia for 50 euros (about 70 USD).


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm putting this for sale, make me an offer I couldn't refuse. I accept paypal only. Shipping should be around 10-20$. 
Has some minor issues here and there, not the cleanest build, but it looks good on shelf. The biggest issue is the ruined window trims(check out the last pic about it) 

































This is the biggest issue it has but It doesnt show up much with black interior
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...15/P1060436.jpg


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 30 2011, 08:19 AM~19735921
> *Finally finished. I'm really happy with the result
> But there are 2 fails, the engine plastic cover looks like crap(repainted it 5 times and it gets worse and worse) and I didnt manage to fit my scratchbuilt optima battery in there.
> 
> ...


HEY SLIM,NICE.WITH A SIX PACK


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was wayyyyyy too bored yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 13 2011, 05:51 AM~20079647
> *I was wayyyyyy too bored yesterday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wild homie ! :biggrin: 
I think we all get like that sometimes !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Me and my homie's lowlow vs. stock 58's.  Let us know what you think


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a few shots someone made  .
BTW there's gonna be a model car show in this weekend, I'll make some pics and post them up too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats sexy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful and classy '58 !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks  
Rest of the 2 cars aint mine (the orange one belongs to Ollu, he is also on this forum) but its a cool pic anyway


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Ypu get some great builds Siim. Keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some pics from model car show, it was my first time to attend hobby show  . Some amazing stuff there, had nice change to meet some new people. 
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...mview=slideshow
You can see my lowlows quite front on this picture.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 3 2011, 04:20 PM~20473777
> *Ypu get some great builds Siim. Keep them coming. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 3 2011, 06:20 AM~20473777
> *Ypu get some great builds Siim. Keep them coming. :thumbsup:
> *


x 2 Siim.. your homies stock 58 is pretty clean too...
if his 58 is an amt? he really deserve's credit for getting the grill so straight..
cool model show too bro.. i did not see your 56 there? 
its look's like they had half the Third Reich on the table.. Luftwaffe, panzer's and all?
that battle field diorama was some scary shit..
did you have a hangover? :happysad:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 8 2011, 12:43 AM~20503923
> *x 2  Siim.. your homies stock 58 is pretty clean too...
> if his 58 is an amt? he really deserve's credit for getting the grill so straight..
> cool model show too bro.. i did not see your 56 there?
> ...


Yeah that homie's 58 is AMT, I almost bought it off from him when I looked for 58 but then I decided to find a Revell one. 
My 56 is at California right now  
Its mentioned in some newsletter, check it out in page 6 over here(download it first):
http://www.upload.ee/files/1257696/Issue.pdf.html

And yeah the military stuff was crazy, i talked to a guy over there who adds like 3000+ details per tank :wow: :wow: . And he happened to be fan of my cars, he recognized me right when I mentioned my builds  
This was my favorite from him, you cant tell half of the details from the picture, he thought it should have over 3000 details:










I'll upload some more pics tonight, it was 2-day event. 

And no I didnt have hangover... at least not much :biggrin: . I have my own tactics how to avoid hangovers


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Today's pics  
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...mview=slideshow
(photobucket uploaded pictures in wrong order, the slideshow starts when we already packed our shit) 
Pretty much same stuff but maybe bit better pics.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright guys, today is the day I graduate the high school . 

Today I'm gonna get drunk with my close people, tomorrow more drunk with schoolmates so I'll be back when I get sober Wish me luck.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS SIIM!!! Good luck and glad you made it. :h5:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X2! Always some nice work Siim!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> Alright guys, today is the day I graduate the high school .
> 
> Today I'm gonna get drunk with my close people, tomorrow more drunk with schoolmates so I'll be back when I get sober Wish me luck.


 congrats young man..... be careful while your partying... dont take any ride's from Drunk jackass's...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> Alright guys, today is the day I graduate the high school .
> 
> Today I'm gonna get drunk with my close people, tomorrow more drunk with schoolmates so I'll be back when I get sober Wish me luck.


 congrats young man..... be careful while your partying... dont take any ride's from Drunk jackass's...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Some pics from model car show, it was my first time to attend hobby show  . Some amazing stuff there, had nice change to meet some new people.
> http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...mview=slideshow
> You can see my lowlows quite front on this picture.


NOW THAT'S A SHOW WITH SOME BIGTIME JUDGING


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Whats crackin homies, long time no see. Got this body polished tonight after long break, I just noticed I've never posted this build here but it was in this forums "Paintoff" if some of you guys remember. But it will fly to Canada soon to someone who bought it since I'm not happy with the paintjob and want to try something different(way too much work went into this body just to throw it in brake fluid so I thought I might as well trade it for new body)


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice and wet ! Looks good bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good to see you around man.. I loved the way that looked. so what's the new project going to be?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad to see you Back Siim !!!!!!!!! I've always liked your building style ... real clean ! 

That Imp is solid bro ! Good luck with your new project .


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys


dig_derange said:


> good to see you around man.. I loved the way that looked. so what's the new project going to be?


I will trade it for new 64 body(+some money) so the project will remain the same but I want to try something different with paintjob since this one is not quite what i expected. 

Didnt want to throw it in dot4, after all this work I've put into it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

welcome back SIIM.....if shipping wasnt so crazy.....i'd be down for the trade up.....that top is nice!! why dont you like it?!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I dunno its not my style exactly


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The 64 looks nice,looks like your show had a great turnout.I once thought about getting into military models,kits are just too expensive,and I suck at weathering.WW2 tanks and aircraft fascinate me though!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool to see you back Siim! Cant wait to see the next project!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for warm welcomeback  
I'm having whole week free so I can finally build something  The University took all my time so thats why I was away from it almost half a year.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Shit's about to get real, this is a little teaser what I'm up to.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:lookin good so far!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey , now everyone make working Suspension . I do it also !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

sidetoside said:


> Hey , now everyone make working Suspension . I do it also !


I've actually always wanted to do one but my skills havent been good enough so far


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Siim123 said:


> Shit's about to get real, this is a little teaser what I'm up to.


Aww yeah, looks like you goin in brah!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Shit's about to get real, this is a little teaser what I'm up to.


That's looking real good Slim. Mounts look cleaner than the way I do mine.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sidetoside said:


> Hey , now everyone make working Suspension . I do it also !


i did a while ago i need to finish it, nice work siim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh btw forgot to mention, got a new camera  Hope to improve the picture quality in future. I bought it from US ebay, even with the import taxes+customs+shipping it was over 100$ dollars cheaper than you could possibly get here:ugh:. I wonder how the hell can the US stores sell electronics and cars and gas so cheap.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool camera!

we are consumerist society man. & hell, gas is expensive to us right now


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> cool camera!
> 
> we are consumerist society man. & hell, gas is expensive to us right now


Actually gas 2x more expensive in Europe(not to mention paychecks in Estonia are 2x smaller, but we can live with it)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> & hell, gas is expensive to us right now












 Sorry for offtopic


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lmao!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Forgive me for shitty picture, my cameras battery is dead, but here's a little update what I've been up to:














Hopefully I can spray the body paint on tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:x-2 nice tapework!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That tape work is art !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:X3 great tape work.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That tape work is art !!!!!!!!!!!!


X2 looks sick as hell in just tape


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Siim123 said:


> Forgive me for shitty picture, my cameras battery is dead, but here's a little update what I've been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent taping,Thats it I quit.:facepalm:jk great job bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait for the piant, tapework looks killer!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Siim123 said:


> Forgive me for shitty picture, my cameras battery is dead, but here's a little update what I've been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow nice work


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> Forgive me for shitty picture, my cameras battery is dead, but here's a little update what I've been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE IT!! Cant wait to see it all sprayed up!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> Forgive me for shitty picture, my cameras battery is dead, but here's a little update what I've been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work siim!! that looks like pancho taped it up for you!! what tape are you using for that?!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks guys for feedback!  
Hocknberry I cut the tape out from regular masking tape, sticking 2 blades together. Just like pancho does  . This is yet nowhere near his quality, he is always 3 steps ahead of it no matter how hard I try  .



Just to mention: These will be just silver stripes in blue paint, I wont add different color patterns to sides. I'll try to paint some kickass patterns on the rooftop just like I tried with last body. This time I'll try to make them better.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I fucking hate it when tape pulls some paint off. Everything was perfect but the tape had to screw up.  I dont know what to do anymore, fixing with brush didint work out as you can see from pictures and I just dont want to start all over with primer and stuff.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, that sucks, cause it looks sweet too!


Siim123 said:


> I fucking hate it when tape pulls some paint off. Everything was perfect but the tape had to screw up.  I dont know what to do anymore, fixing with brush didint work out as you can see from pictures and I just dont want to start all over with primer and stuff.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm preparing my cars for a show in May, just a fancy pictures: 


















And this is a close up picture of what happened to "Grand Finale"


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay I'm back in the game  . This is just a teaser picture, I wont reveal anything about the paintjob before model car show, I want it to be a surprise for people


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Siim123 said:


> Forgive me for shitty picture, my cameras battery is dead, but here's a little update what I've been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I use the scalpel blade technique where I stick 2 blades together. I even managed to make tape half the size of those, basically as thin as a needle, but I found it impossible to work with a tape so thin, my skills are way far behind Pancho's abilities to work with such a thin lines


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks good!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I could really swear right now, but i try to hold myself back
Anyways, heres the story:
I keep messing up the body color the more i build this car. 
I did hell of a preparation this time to prevent all this, but i dont know what the hell is going on. First the quality was perfect, but messing up everything and fixing it brings the quality down
First the pinstripe tape peeled off paint, tried to fix it, but quality suffered bigtime








This is the comparsion of the previous paintjob, which i didnt work so hard on primer and surface preparation, but it didnt peel anything off. 









And it has NEVER happened to me before, that a god damn BMF peels off paint, i've only finished 3-4 trims and already these have happened: 























Whats worst of it: I sold previous body because I was not happy with roof paintjob, but overall body quality was pretty damn good. Now I managed to make a perfect quality paintjob(i will show it in few weeks maybe) but body quality gets worse and worse every day. Makes me wanna smash the whole thing to pieces and build a new one, but I have no time for that because model car show is 2 weeks away.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

damm that fucking blows only way to fix it is repaint or add more patterns if possible.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

The quality of the paint has gone down too damn much already because all i do is fix, fix and fix. I have no idea what I did wrong with surface preparation or primer, never happened me this bad before. I would rather throw it in brake fluid and start it all over, but model car show is 2 weeks away and i promised to take a finished paintjob there. (since i study in college i only get home at weekends so I'm a slow builder currently)


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shit happens you can prep for days and you never know when something is gonna happen, you can weather it :dunno:.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, I decided I will throw this car in dot-4 after model car show and will try again. So no point of keeping this paintjob in secret anymore


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Love it!



Siim123 said:


> Okay, I decided I will throw this car in dot-4 after model car show and will try again. So no point of keeping this paintjob in secret anymore


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Very nice siim


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Siim123 said:


> Okay, I decided I will throw this car in dot-4 after model car show and will try again. So no point of keeping this paintjob in secret anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:dunno:insteaad of dunkin it try this out...blend in some flake patterns and candy blue over everything.....couldnt hurt


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Okay, I decided I will throw this car in dot-4 after model car show and will try again. So no point of keeping this paintjob in secret anymore


Nice man.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Siim123 said:


> Okay, I decided I will throw this car in dot-4 after model car show and will try again. So no point of keeping this paintjob in secret anymore


nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm happy with it too, but i decided I want some more quality. 


COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno:insteaad of dunkin it try this out...blend in some flake patterns and candy blue over everything.....couldnt hurt


Naah, I'm really keen on the idea of roof filled with patterns and body left in nice classic look with some pinstriping. But thanks for the idea!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice so far:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks fellas!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

There is American Car season opening coming up in 5'th may and also there is a automotive stuff show during that, i was asked by Baltic Hot Rod Association to put up my models i've built


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man......Looks like good stuff right there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

We had a model show in estonia, awesome event

HERE'S A LINK TO SLIDESHOW
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/siim1234/minimaailm 2012/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Models there , and you are the only one who Build Lowriders .


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, but there are some people who want to build lowriders because of my influence


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool , so you can say you start the Virus !:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

gtreat looking pics slim thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

No wonder the shipping cost was high


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> No wonder the shipping cost was high



yeah, those peanuts are pretty spendy!:rofl:
DAMN! I just looked up where you're at, out by the Baltic Sea?!? this internet thing is a trip to me, I'm the most untraveled bastard you'll meet yet because of this site, I know folks all over the globe! great job on the display and for spreading the lowriding bug to the far reaches!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homie, yea I'm by baltic sea, thats the reason I dont build too much, the shipping costs doubles the model prices  . Thats why I try to get quality over quantity.


BTW this cutty will be factory stock, even got special paint mixing for Oldsmobile Saddle Bronze. Just a change of pace, I kinda feel unmotivated to build a lowrider right now, need something to clear my mind. I hope you guys still gonna like it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Build is looking tight homie


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

That Black Lambo is sick.. I thought it was a real car for a second! Nice pics.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> Okay, I decided I will throw this car in dot-4 after model car show and will try again. So no point of keeping this paintjob in secret anymore


damn thats nice homie!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Working on this stock Cutlass.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

We had this American Beauty Car Show and gathering here this weekend, had a blast, thousands of cars in small seaside town. (remember they are one of a kind over here in eastern europe, you have to specially import any of those which will cost you 20 grand alone for shipping for any kind of car)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa-yNS0zee0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> There is American Car season opening coming up in 5'th may and also there is a automotive stuff show during that, i was asked by Baltic Hot Rod Association to put up my models i've built


that is so very cool!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sup homies. 

Will be building a comissioned model car. My friend asked me to build a replica of his real car


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool project!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hell yeah thats gonna be bad ass!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking foward to seeing this one Siim!:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hell yeah thats gonna be bad ass!!!


X2 homie


----------

